# Deactivated For A 4.28 Star Rating



## The Cincinnati Kid

Just got deactivated for having a 4.28 score rating. And I have only been doing this part time for 10 days. So I guess my short Uber career is soon to be over.
I had previously thought 4.28 out of 5.00 stars was pretty good. Guess Uber accepts nothing short of perfection. Maybe their perfection policy partially explains the very high turnover numbers of Uber Drivers. Uber says they will reactivate me if I complete a Self Improvement course.


----------



## Cableguynoe

How many total rides did you give?
Any clue as to why so many bad ratings?


----------



## MoreTips

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Just got deactivated for having a 4.28 score rating. And I have only been doing this part time for 10 days. So I guess my short Uber career is soon to be over.
> I had previously thought 4.28 out of 5.00 stars was pretty good. Guess Uber accepts nothing short of perfection. Maybe their perfection policy partially explains the very high turnover numbers of Uber Drivers. Uber says they will reactivate me if I complete a Self Improvement course.


I don't think that's the reason for the high turnover rates.


----------



## merryon2nd

Do yourself the favor and do NOT put out the money for the SI course. Let it go. They did you the favor. You don't want to come back and have to learn the real reason behind the high turnovers.
BTW... WTF did you do to manage a 4.28 rating?!


----------



## HotUberMess

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Just got deactivated for having a 4.28 score rating. And I have only been doing this part time for 10 days. So I guess my short Uber career is soon to be over.
> I had previously thought 4.28 out of 5.00 stars was pretty good. Guess Uber accepts nothing short of perfection. Maybe their perfection policy partially explains the very high turnover numbers of Uber Drivers. Uber says they will reactivate me if I complete a Self Improvement course.


Do the course. I saw a video on the course and it looked really helpful.

For example your car might not be as clean as it needs to be for Uber, they teach you all the stuff you need to do to improve your rating.


----------



## Pax Collector

No reason why a driver should have such a low rating. 

Do you know your area well? Do you get along with people? Is your car sort of clean? Those seem to be the top Achilles heel for ants.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

Sorry Pal you may not have what it takes to be,


----------



## jgiun1

You're like a train wreck waiting to happen and another example of what I been saying for a year here..... Some people not cut out for this


----------



## Danny3xd

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Just got deactivated for having a 4.28 score rating. And I have only been doing this part time for 10 days. So I guess my short Uber career is soon to be over.
> I had previously thought 4.28 out of 5.00 stars was pretty good. Guess Uber accepts nothing short of perfection. Maybe their perfection policy partially explains the very high turnover numbers of Uber Drivers. Uber says they will reactivate me if I complete a Self Improvement course.


If that low in 100 rides, doesn't sound like you were into it, anyway. Don't mean there aren't great things on your horizon!


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

Cableguynoe said:


> How many total rides did you give?
> Any clue as to why so many bad ratings?


You think that is a low rating?
I have had 42 total rides. I talk to the people. Maybe that is the reason. Maybe I should hand them each a card saying "I AM A MUTE BECAUSE OF A BIRTH DEFECT. PLEASE RATE ME FIVE STARS" ...


----------



## Danny3xd

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You think that is a low rating?
> I have had 42 total rides. I talk to the people. Maybe that is the reason. Maybe I should hand them each a card saying "I AM A MUTE BECAUSE OF A BIRTH DEFECT. PLEASE RATE ME FIVE STARS" ...


It is low according to Uber/Lyft. I have a 4.5* and am worried.

It's crazy but yup, that is a low rating in "GIG"


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

HotUberMess said:


> Do the course. I saw a video on the course and it looked really helpful.
> 
> For example your car might not be as clean as it needs to be for Uber, they teach you all the stuff you need to do to improve your rating.


I made sure the car was meticulously clean. I even hung room fresheners in the front and back.



The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Just got deactivated for having a 4.28 score rating. And I have only been doing this part time for 10 days. So I guess my short Uber career is soon to be over.
> I had previously thought 4.28 out of 5.00 stars was pretty good. Guess Uber accepts nothing short of perfection. Maybe their perfection policy partially explains the very high turnover numbers of Uber Drivers. Uber says they will reactivate me if I complete a Self Improvement course.


I am 64. So I am not adorably young and cute anymore. That can't help.


----------



## Danny3xd

It used to be that if you got down to 4.6, you would start getting emails and texts as warnings about being "in danger of deactivation"

If you did, did they mention anything besides ratings? Kind of a funky system. Something you might be considering unimportant might be getting you hit hard. 

Preaching or religious stuff can be a biggie. Or politics. 

Honestly, that's the quickest deactivation I have personally heard of.


----------



## Zap

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You think that is a low rating?
> I have had 42 total rides. I talk to the people. Maybe that is the reason. Maybe I should hand them each a card saying "I AM A MUTE BECAUSE OF A BIRTH DEFECT. PLEASE RATE ME FIVE STARS" ...


Yes, 4.7 is the danger threshold. If you like the gig, and have a speech impediment as you say, hit up a greenlight hub & appeal. You too have protections under the ADA. If you get reactivated, there's a setting in the app to let riders know you're hard of hearing. I know, it doesn't fit your situation but when pax see the "hard of hearing or deaf" on their screen, your speech impediment will be assumed related to hearing loss.

Not familiar with the SI course.

What ever you do, best of luck your way.


----------



## jgiun1

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You think that is a low rating?
> I have had 42 total rides. I talk to the people. Maybe that is the reason. Maybe I should hand them each a card saying "I AM A MUTE BECAUSE OF A BIRTH DEFECT. PLEASE RATE ME FIVE STARS" ...


Dude.....I have over 6,000 rideshare rides, and never been below 4.92. I also converse, maybe it's your driving that sucks.

it's an easy fix for noobs....whatever your doing, start doing the complete opposite


----------



## Uber's Guber

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Just got deactivated for having a 4.28 score rating. And I have only been doing this part time for 10 days. So I guess my short Uber career is soon to be over. I had previously thought 4.28 out of 5.00 stars was pretty good. Guess Uber accepts nothing short of perfection. Maybe their perfection policy partially explains the very high turnover numbers of Uber Drivers.


Your stint with Uber is definitely over. You appear on radar if your rating starts to fall below 4.8. Having is 4.28 is unheard of. I see that your avatar pic is a fake photo of Trump in a jailhouse mugshot; you probably shoot your mouth off about our President way too much, and you offend your passengers when doing so. Best practice is to keep your politics to yourself when driving passengers. You probably shouldn't bother wasting money on the self-improvement course.... it's impossible to change spots on a leopard.


----------



## jgiun1

Uber's Guber said:


> Your stint with Uber is definitely over. You appear on radar if your rating starts to fall below 4.8. Having is 4.28 is unheard of. I see that your avatar pic is a fake photo of Trump in a jailhouse mugshot; you probably shoot your mouth off about our President way too much, and you offend your passengers when doing so. Best practice is to keep your politics to yourself when driving passengers. You probably shouldn't bother wasting money on the self-improvement course.... it's impossible to change spots on a leopard.


Yep, the two no no's.....religion and politics. I just agree with whatever they say when either are brought up during ride. If they worship a squirrel, so do I.


----------



## Danny3xd

Could try Uber eats and the like. Very little customer interaction. Just an option if ya just want a here and there side hustle and a (very) few bucks.



jgiun1 said:


> Yep..,the two no no's.....religion and politics. I just agree with whatever they say when brought up


I do that too, Jgiun. So much easier. My opinion is really not that important much past my nose, anyway.

The only time I regret it is with misogynists. I really had no idea, none that it was as big a thing with some men. Of all the bigotries. That one just shocks me.

In my defense. My Mom, sister even my Carol. All woman. So maybe I'm biased.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Danny3xd said:


> Could try Uber eats and the like. Very little customer interaction.


But, would you want a 4.28 driver delivering food to you? Probably spits in the food.......


----------



## Danny3xd

Kinda funny, Guber. I would NEVER order via UE for just that fear knowing what they make.


----------



## jgiun1

Uber's Guber said:


> But, would you want a 4.28 driver delivering food to you? Probably spits in the food.......


I think a sub job with no people interaction like delivering for Amazon flex or something....scan the package and drop off to door.


----------



## Zap

Uber's Guber said:


> But, would you want a 4.28 driver delivering food to you? Probably spits in the food.......


----------



## Danny3xd

I really wish we had flex and the like here. I love the courrier gig!

Cup of coffee, cig and something cool playing. Books, podcats etc. Thats jus' easy money! Not much but it ain't much like work, neither.


jgiun1 said:


> I think a sub job with no people interaction like delivering for Amazon flex or something....scan the package and drop off to door.


----------



## tohunt4me

Elmo Burrito said:


> Sorry Pal you may not have what it takes to be,


10 days of " Glory" though.

The " Tribe " has spoken.

Drivers who dont bathe or speak English survive in 16 year old cars.

YOU
did not


----------



## Danny3xd

tohunt4me said:


> 10 days of " Glory" though.
> 
> The " Tribe " has spoken.
> 
> Drivers who dont bathe or speak English survive in 16 year old cars.
> 
> YOU
> did not


There's gotta be a "glory hole" joke in there and I got nutton....


----------



## tohunt4me

D Day Uber.

The Uber Invasion.

He just happened to get shot before he got off the landing craft . . .


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You think that is a low rating?
> I have had 42 total rides. I talk to the people. Maybe that is the reason. Maybe I should hand them each a card saying "I AM A MUTE BECAUSE OF A BIRTH DEFECT. PLEASE RATE ME FIVE STARS" ...


you get ratings like that because you are doing something very badly. I'm sure you got some comments from uber that will say kind of what it is. The rating system sucks but that's how it works. I have a 4.95 right now over my last 500 rides from about the last month or so. If you like driving take the course and figure out what's wrong. If you don't REALLY like driving this gig might not be for you.


----------



## Danny3xd

2hunt, ya ever tell passengers anything below 5* is a fail to uber?

Most do think 4 is great and five is a fArghandab! And are shocked. 

Hate that uber is changing the world. I like tipping and saving 5*s for exceptional. 

And greedy rich rich boy just knew better.


Argh!


----------



## HotUberMess

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You think that is a low rating?
> I have had 42 total rides. I talk to the people. Maybe that is the reason. Maybe I should hand them each a card saying "I AM A MUTE BECAUSE OF A BIRTH DEFECT. PLEASE RATE ME FIVE STARS" ...


I talk almost all day long.. only a few riders don't want to talk so I quiet down.

It could be anything. Are you aggressive in your driving? Honk or curse at other drivers?

Talk politics? Have strong opinions? Crack off color jokes?

Is your car beat up? Too many fresheners? Underlying musky smell?

What about the AC? Are your riders comfortable?

You play weird music? Talk radio? Use political talk radio as a springboard for politics talk?

What about hygiene? You take a shower before you drive and brush your teeth? I did meet a deactivated driver who had a stained tee shirt that was way too tight with his belly hanging out and he asked me why my rating was so high. Dude made me uncomfortable as a rider so I could only imagine him as a driver.

It could be anything but yeah that rating is extremely low. The class will flush it out and give you a second chance.


----------



## tohunt4me

Danny3xd said:


> 2hunt, ya ever tell passengers anything below 5* is a fail to uber?
> 
> Most do think 4 is great and five is a fArghandab! And are shocked.
> 
> Hate that uber is changing the world. I like tipping and saving 5*s for exceptional.
> 
> And greedy rich rich boy just knew better.
> 
> Argh!


No.
But i did tell passengers how much greater delivering pizza was than uber because of TIPPING !

I got Record tips for Uber that day 10% !

Also got 2 " professionalism" remarks.

Cheap PAX HATE STIRRINGS OF CONSCIOUS !


----------



## Danny3xd

HotUberMess said:


> I talk almost all day long.. only a few riders don't want to talk so I quiet down.
> 
> It could be anything. Are you aggressive in your driving? Honk or curse at other drivers?
> 
> Talk politics? Have strong opinions? Crack off color jokes?
> 
> Is your car beat up? Too many fresheners? Underlying musky smell?
> 
> What about the AC? Are your riders comfortable?
> 
> You play weird music? Talk radio? Use political talk radio as a springboard for politics talk?
> 
> What about hygiene? You take a shower before you drive and brush your teeth? I did meet a deactivated driver who had a stained tee shirt that was way too tight with his belly hanging out and he asked me why my rating was so high. Dude made me uncomfortable as a rider so I could only imagine him as a driver.
> 
> It could be anything but yeah that rating is extremely low. The class will flush it out and give you a second chance.


Good stuff here, read carefully!



tohunt4me said:


> No.
> But i did tell passengers how much greater delivering pizza was than uber because of TIPPING !
> 
> I got Record tips for Uber that day 10% !
> 
> Also got 2 " professionalism" remarks.
> 
> Cheap PAX HATE STIRRINGS OF CONSCIOUS !


Really wanted to start a biz supplying delivery drivers for when the 19 yrold calls in sick. Just a perdeyam deal.

Really is a better and better paying gig but I hate having a schedule.


----------



## RoWode12

Oh man...I’m sorry.

4.28 is atrocious though. When I was a newbie, my ratings stayed at 5.0. It was only after doing it for 6 weeks to a couple months, that I got the 4* or random low ratings from paxholes having a bad day.

You are definitely missing the mark on something. Do you smoke in your car? Miss turns a lot? Talk politics?

Eta:
Also, how is the condition of your car? Do your brakes squeak? Is it a rough, bumpy ride? Do you have a ton of warning lights on your dash? 

Do you have a mount for your phone? 

If you have a glaring problem that’s easily fixed, it would be worth taking the class. If the same thing is going to happen 2 weeks after taking the course, then it will be a waste of money/time.


----------



## HotUberMess

Ooh smoke, I forgot about that. That’s a ratings killer.


----------



## Danny3xd

RoWode12 said:


> Oh man...I'm sorry.
> 
> 4.28 is atrocious though. When I was a newbie, my ratings stayed at 5.0. It was only after doing it for 6 weeks to a couple months, that I got the 4* or random low ratings from paxholes having a bad day.
> 
> You are definitely missing the mark on something. Do you smoke in your car? Miss turns a lot? Talk politics?


LoL, Ro! I do all of that and more and at present am 4.6 (just times out a 1, yay)

Except politics, literally all the above.


----------



## FinerThings

When my rating fell a bit I started tell people when they get at the star ratings really matters and I'd like 5 stars. While smiling and being very personable. My rating shot up to a 4.98. I have heard it's not recommended but it sure worked for me.


----------



## RoWode12

Danny3xd said:


> LoL, Ro! I do all of that and more and at present am 4.6 (just times out a 1, yay)
> 
> Except politics, literally all the above.


Well a good personality can negate that stuff too.


----------



## Danny3xd

That's how I get set up on blind dates, too.

"He has a great personality..." uh huh.

Snicker


----------



## Christinebitg

tohunt4me said:


> But i did tell passengers how much greater delivering pizza was than uber because of TIPPING !


Dang! I'm going to have to try that one.

C


----------



## UberLaLa

HotUberMess said:


> Do the course. I saw a video on the course and it looked really helpful.
> 
> For example your car might not be as clean as it needs to be for Uber, they teach you all the stuff you need to do to improve your rating.


You're just *mean... *


----------



## Christinebitg

And consider driving only during the daytime, to get your rating up. I'm told that late night drunks don't have much impulse control, and are willing to downrate drivers without a second thought.


----------



## UberLaLa

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> I made sure the car was meticulously clean. I even hung room fresheners in the front and back.
> 
> I am 64. So I am not adorably young and cute anymore. That can't help.


'Air Fresheners' *AREN'T *- Lose them and any other little _Bells & Whistles.
_
Point A to Point B, and you'll be a 4.9 and above driver in no time!


----------



## SuzeCB

Only did 10 rides, and almost ALL of them would have had to rate for his rating to go to 4.28.....

Most pax don't rate at all! What did he do to make all of them care so much as to downrate?

I'm calling Troll Posting.


----------



## RoWode12

SuzeCB said:


> Only did 10 rides, and almost ALL of them would have had to rate for his rating to go to 4.28.....
> 
> Most pax don't rate at all! What did he do to make all of them care so much as to downrate?
> 
> I'm calling Troll Posting.


He did 42 rides in 10 days...but I was thinking the same. IME, only 40%-at most -rate at all.

It sounds unbelievable.


----------



## Danny3xd

Was wondering. But thought a couple of ones.....


----------



## SuzeCB

RoWode12 said:


> He did 42 rides in 10 days...but I was thinking the same. IME, only 40%-at most -rate at all.
> 
> It sounds unbelievable.


Thanks for the correction. I read it too fast! LOL

Still, that's really low. I mean, what's he doing? Slapping pax?


----------



## Danny3xd

LoL @ pax slappping.


The fun filled family game you to can play at home. Alls you need is a home, a family and a pax ro slap.

Let's begin!


New from heyBro!


----------



## KD_LA

Where are all the naysayers who claim ratings don't matter?


----------



## Gtown Driver

Only thing that matters is if you are activated or deactivated. You got deactivated.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

4.28 seems unrealistic ...hiw did you manage to get such low rating??!!
I don’t really care much about the pax, I mean nothing to offer like water or candies or whatever, I tell them to roll up the window if they roll down, I refuse to give them Aux, I ask them to walk to me in many cases, and so on.
And my score is still 4.85


----------



## Kodyhead

jgiun1 said:


> I think a sub job with no people interaction like delivering for Amazon flex or something....scan the package and drop off to door.


I would prefer a bunch of thumbs up lol


----------



## Gtown Driver

Just starting Uber or Lyft can be the riskiest time for deactivation as any bad ratings in your first 100 or so rides will kill your score pretty fast. If you can maintain at least a 4.75 for 500+ rides then you're probably pretty safe from being deactivated outside of something that's most likely not really your fault (which happens often enough sadly). You take a few 1 or 2 stars in your first 50 rides and you're probably crash landing into the deactivation zone before you get off the ground. Had to have been some vital issue with your car, personality or navigation to get downvoted off the app so fast.

I was a 5.00 on Lyft for my first 100 rides then had a shared rider complain about being late for work in front of another pax in the car and huffing and puffing. When I got the ping for the second pax I told her we'd have to drive a mile down a certain road to pick her up and she immediately threw her hands in the air and had problems with it (on a pool LOL). She said she would not be using the app anymore and 1 starred me bringing me down immediately to a 4.94. Said that's cool and just kept on driving and now I'm at 300 rides, got my 1,000 dollar bonus and back up to 4.98.

I'm still 4.96 on Uber after about 3,000 rides (way more rides than I would want to have with Uber). I've heard at least with Uber if your rating is super close to 5.00 the customers see it as a 5 even rating any way.


----------



## reg barclay

No offence to the OP, but I'm slightly suspicious here. I'm not saying I don't believe you, but 42 rides sounds early to deactivate account for low ratings. I get the impression Uber is less trigger happy in this regard than they used to be. Maybe different areas are different though, I don't know. Apologies anyway, but please understand that you're a new member here, which makes any claims a bit more suspicious.

Anyway, IMHO it's possible you're doing one small thing, that you don't even notice, that is causing the bad ratings. I'm saying this because I had a similar thing when I first started, until I realized what the problem was, fixed it, then my ratings went up. Could be something like a smell in your car that your used to, your driving style, talking too much about politics (especially the wrong side, which will be different wherever you live), or something else.



Uber's Guber said:


> But, would you want a 4.28 driver delivering food to you? Probably spits in the food.......


Eats is on a different rating system, so Eats customers don't see the driver rating.


----------



## Gtown Driver

reg barclay said:


> talking too much about politics (especially the wrong side, which will be different wherever you live), or something else.


This is easy in DC. If you talk shit about the president you'll probably come out with 5 stars LOL. Good luck with your rating if you praise him the entire ride. Either way I still stay quiet with politics until they bring it up first. Got my first rare unicorn rider that didn't actually hate the president's guts.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

Gtown Driver said:


> This is easy in DC. If you talk shit about the president you'll probably come out with 5 stars LOL. Good luck with your rating if you praise him the entire ride. Either way I still stay quiet with politics until they bring it up first. Got my first rare unicorn rider that didn't actually hate the president's guts.


I am democrat myself - but during the ride, I side with the pax side. If they like Trump, I admire Trump. If they dislike Trump, I dislike Trump.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I am democrat myself - but during the ride, I side with the pax side. If they like Trump, I admire Trump. If they dislike Trump, I dislike Trump.


Yeah that's almost how I do it. Better to just be safe than sorry. I don't jump for joy in the rare case scenario that they love the president, but I give them the "i see where you coming from" thing and it works out.


----------



## cdm813

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> I made sure the car was meticulously clean. I even hung room fresheners in the front and back.
> 
> I am 64. So I am not adorably young and cute anymore. That can't help.


It's possible the scents were too strong. Maybe your conversation skewed into uncomfortable areas (religion, politics, sex, etc.) Your driving style may need work. While "meticuluously clean", is your car old? In good working order? Did you follow GPS or pick a efficient route for your trips? Your hygiene may need work. Are you a smoker?

4.28* is laughably low. Most drivers are 4.8*+. Something has to have been seriously wrong.


----------



## RoWode12

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I am democrat myself - but during the ride, I side with the pax side. If they like Trump, I admire Trump. If they dislike Trump, I dislike Trump.


If *the pax brings up politics first, *you want them to think you're on their side without actually lying or getting involved in the controversial. Don't ever say your true opinion or bring up politics on your own.

"You know, a lot of people really agree with you."
"That makes a lot of sense!"
"What do you think about ____?"
"I've heard about that, but I'm not very familiar with it....tell me more."
"I'm not big into politics, but what you're saying is really interesting."

You never want to blindly agree with pax or you may get caught in a lie.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Air fresheners in front and back. You are chocking your pax with awful smells.


----------



## CarpeNoctem

jgiun1 said:


> Yep, the two no no's.....religion and politics. I just agree with whatever they say when either are brought up during ride. If they worship a squirrel, so do I.


Rocky RULES!


----------



## michael7227

RoWode12 said:


> If *the pax brings up politics first, *you want them to think you're on their side without actually lying or getting involved in the controversial. Don't ever say your true opinion or bring up politics on your own.
> 
> "You know, a lot of people really agree with you."
> "That makes a lot of sense!"
> "What do you think about ____?"
> "I've heard about that, but I'm not very familiar with it....tell me more."
> "I'm not big into politics, but what you're saying is really interesting."
> 
> You never want to blindly agree with pax or you may get caught in a lie.


"So what do you think about so and so"

I am not much into it, just been driving nonstop to try to make money for my family, I don't get the news much.

"Oh ok. So how's your day going?"

It's ok been slow, going to hope it picks up soon so I can take care of these bills.

Pax *quiet*

Me *smiles inside*


----------



## ANT 7

I'm a rider also, and have been for 3 years now, but I've never seen a driver rated as low as the OP claims he is......I've seen a couple of 4.65 types and that was enough. It's unreal that after 10 days as stated you'd get the punt. My ratings didn't settle solid in the 4.9's until after the first 2 months and 500 trips.


----------



## tohunt4me

I have been in the sub par neighborhood for 3 years now.
Used to do 40 rides plus a day.
Before time limits i would do 20 hour shifts.
Lot of drunk students.
The airport rides that pay $25.00 each in New Orleans Love me ! I only get 5-7 a day on my BEST DAY.

THE 1 MILE $3.00 drunk students are the Ratings killers

They will downrate you because they got dumped.
Because their date talked to you.
Because the wind blew . . .

If rating goes too low
Avoid students. Avoid people going to work.
Transport grownups on leisure time only.

I used to get e mail letters from uber saying i was in top 5% of drivers by volume in New Orleans along with Ratings warnings in the same week .

Now i try to throw cigarettes out 3 blocks Before picking up passengers . . .

( have Never looked at Passenger Ratings before accepting. Have transported 3* passengers with same courtesy as the top rated)



HotUberMess said:


> Ooh smoke, I forgot about that. That's a ratings killer.


Just dust the ashes off the seat if its Daylight.
Cover the cigarette pack in your shirt pocket when they ask if this car has been smoked in . . .

I can


Danny3xd said:


> Good stuff here, read carefully!
> 
> Really wanted to start a biz supplying delivery drivers for when the 19 yrold calls in sick. Just a perdeyam deal.
> 
> Really is a better and better paying gig but I hate having a schedule.


 I can still get 3 days off in a row .
Enough time to drive an auction car back from anywhere in the country. If i take the $38.00 flight in with no bags.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Troll


----------



## RaleighUber440

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You think that is a low rating?
> I have had 42 total rides. I talk to the people. Maybe that is the reason. Maybe I should hand them each a card saying "I AM A MUTE BECAUSE OF A BIRTH DEFECT. PLEASE RATE ME FIVE STARS" ...


Of course you have a low rating. You're Donald Trump!!


----------



## Seamus

When I travel on business I take Uber as a rider. Once got picked up by a guy with a very low rating but can't remember what it was (but it was higher than 4.28). Was going to cancel but took it anyway. Hair looked like it was never combed, stained t-shirt, and really dirty car. Couldn't tell which smelled worse him or the car that smelled like an ashtray. Between the BO and smoke mix smell I couldn't wait to get out of the car. I'm sure he was on the way to deactivation. Can't imagine what you would have to do to get a 4.28 but it must be pretty bad. I call BS!

Show us a screenshot or it isn't true!


----------



## HotUberMess

merryon2nd said:


> Do yourself the favor and do NOT put out the money for the SI course. Let it go. They did you the favor. You don't want to come back and have to learn the real reason behind the high turnovers.
> BTW... WTF did you do to manage a 4.28 rating?!


I was under the impression the course was free and put on by Uber


----------



## tohunt4me

HotUberMess said:


> I was under the impression the course was free and put on by Uber


Noooooo . . .
Paid Course for the " Possibility " of reactivation.

Of course
Uber offers NO INSTRUCTION going in.


----------



## HotUberMess

tohunt4me said:


> Noooooo . . .
> Paid Course for the " Possibility " of reactivation.
> 
> Of course
> Uber offers NO INSTRUCTION going in.


What the heck, always trying to screw the driver


----------



## merryon2nd

And its not that cheap either. And reactivation is not guaranteed afterward. They want their grunts, but they want them to suffer and guess. No one wins at this gig in the end.


----------



## RoWode12

HotUberMess said:


> I was under the impression the course was free and put on by Uber


Hahahahahaha....free.....hahahaha....Uber

Sorry wasn't laughing at you, HUM. Laughing at the thought that Uber would do anything to benefit a Driver.


----------



## gambler1621

I heard that once you take the class they don't reset your rating. You have X amount of time to raise your rating above the minimum allowed rating for your market. I do not know of anyone who took the course and successfully raised their rating fast enough to prevent permanent deactivation. If anyone here has experience with taking the class and successfully meeting the requirements, please chime in.

Of course 99% of the ants on this forum will not have to worry because most are here to improve their business and blow off some steam. Thereby insuring that their ratings do not drop into dangerous territory. I met one driver at the airport in KC who had a rating below 4.7, he disappeared after a few weeks. He was driving a filthy Taurus, wearing dirty clothes, reeked of smoke, lost his razor so used scissors to shave, and I suspected he was using something to stay awake for days-on-end. I was scared just being in the same parking lot, let alone would never get in his car. I can only guess what it takes to get your rating dropped to 4.28.


----------



## merryon2nd

True story:
They outsource the SI course, charging people money for it. Then they leave your rating right where it was. Then they give you only a short amount of time/rides to fix it or they drop you permanently. The allotted time/ride left to said person is not enough to actually do so.
There's no reason to waste the effort. Especially at a 4.28.
Not worth it. 
My own rating hasn't ever been below 4.88 (except a few months I only drove colleges. When it managed to hit 4.76. Stopped driving college kids. Hovering between 4.9 and 4.92 since). So I've never had to take the course myself. But I've known people who did have to. And achieved nothing but lost money and time for their troubles.


----------



## touberornottouber

Danny3xd said:


> Kinda funny, Guber. I would NEVER order via UE for just that fear knowing what they make.


Same here. I would NEVER eat the food knowing the driver made $3.50 and likely spent 15-20 minutes waiting. The only way I'd do it is if I could tip in advance of the order being ready and know that the tip is shown to the driver. Then I'd tip $5, no less.


----------



## NORMY

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You think that is a low rating?
> I have had 42 total rides. I talk to the people. Maybe that is the reason. Maybe I should hand them each a card saying "I AM A MUTE BECAUSE OF A BIRTH DEFECT. PLEASE RATE ME FIVE STARS" ...


Send be the link to your avatar pic , I want to make T - shirts. I would proudly wear one driving Uber.



Uber's Guber said:


> But, would you want a 4.28 driver delivering food to you? Probably spits in the food.......


If I deliver your food , spit would be a upgrade


----------



## Coachman

Uber's Guber said:


> But, would you want a 4.28 driver delivering food to you? Probably spits in the food.......


I ordered UberEats Saturday night. That bag was stapled up so tight nobody could have busted into it.


----------



## KD_LA

NORMY said:


> Send be the link to your avatar pic , I want to make T - shirts. I would proudly wear one driving Uber.


https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/1017965353345794048/qefJr2Uk_400x400.jpg

It's someone's Twitter profile, and only 400x400.



CarpeNoctem said:


> Rocky RULES!


Keep him safe... the Russians are after him!


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Growing up I heard from many teachers, “you’ve got to really try to get an F in my class.”
I think the same is true with Uber and 4.6-.

The lowest my rating ever got was 4.79 during my first couple months. 4.90+ ever since. I provide zero amenities. I’m just friendly and helpful when the need arises.

I think it boils down to personality. If your pax are comfortable with you as a complete stranger, they’ll rate positively. The easiest way to make them comfortable is light, meaningless chit chat. Or better still just be a good listener.


----------



## TDR

HotUberMess said:


> What the heck, always trying to screw the driver


It's strange. Driver do uber and riders as appreciation down rate. Finally uber deactivating. Then uber reactivate when taking course. Point is driver trying to make money to pay where money come


----------



## MasterDriver

I talk politics with passengers only if I sense, in advance, that we basically have a similar point of view. Otherwise, I talk about something or don’t engage. My rating is currently 4.9 or maybe a tad higher.

Also, I found that accepting only riders who have higher ratings tends to gradually help my own rating as a driver. Riders who have higher ratings tend to less prone to complain or cause other problems. Riders that cause problems tend to cause tension with the driver and are likely to be dissatisfied with the ride in any case—even if the driver, in actuality, did nothing wrong.


----------



## SuzeCB

Coachman said:


> I ordered UberEats Saturday night. That bag was stapled up so tight nobody could have busted into it.


Chinese food? Seems like the Chinese restaurants have always done this. We ordered the other night and they actually stapled clean through two fork handles in the bag. Loads of determination there!


----------



## Uber's Guber

RaleighUber440 said:


> Of course you have a low rating. You're Donald Trump!!


And Donald Trump is *YOUR* President!


----------



## Coachman

SuzeCB said:


> Chinese food? Seems like the Chinese restaurants have always done this. We ordered the other night and they actually stapled clean through two fork handles in the bag. Loads of determination there!


K-Pop Burger


----------



## vtcomics

Danny3xd said:


> There's gotta be a "glory hole" joke in there and I got nutton....


Did you really just insert the "glory hole" into this?!?!


----------



## x100

The riders probably didnt deserve your service; but it sounds like with your maturity you may have to talk to someone to identify how you might have received lower ratings.

One Sunday morning this guy came to wash our carpets, and I woke up with him ringing the bell and was thinking I need coffee but I was half listening to this guy who had started and he was in the middle of telling his 2nd or 3rd joke. I asked what's up with that and he was an ex-bartender and had loads of material, but it was too much for 9 AM on a Sunday. I still didn't mind but some may roll their eyes at him.

I wonder about the quality and properness of 'material' that you shared with the riders. Even talking politics can be a turn off, you have to get a feel as if they like to hear you before seriously doing so.



The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Just got deactivated for having a 4.28 score rating. And I have only been doing this part time for 10 days. So I guess my short Uber career is soon to be over.
> I had previously thought 4.28 out of 5.00 stars was pretty good. Guess Uber accepts nothing short of perfection. Maybe their perfection policy partially explains the very high turnover numbers of Uber Drivers. Uber says they will reactivate me if I complete a Self Improvement course.


----------



## reg barclay

Here is my free course for newbie drivers. Unfortunately I have no power to reactivate Uber accounts.

1.) Make sure you or your car don't smell, and keep the car reasonably clean.

2. Greet pax as they enter your car, thank them and wish them goodbye as they leave. Aside from that don't speak unless you get a strong vibe that they want to converse. Do not talk about politics or other controversial issues unless they start and you want to agree with them.

3.) Drive them safely to their destination. Always drive in a calm manner and never express anger at other road users (even if you feel it's justified).

4.) Don't pick up low rated pax.

5.) If you have any real hiccups finding them, do not drive around streets and buildings looking for them. Just cancel, move on and don't accept the next ping if it comes from them. In these instances there's a reasonable chance they'll blame the driver for not knowing where they were, even if it's their fault.

The last one can be dropped by drivers who have done a lot of rides and have established good ratings, under the right circumstances. This group could also be more lenient on low ratings within reason, and according to the circumstances.


----------



## 404NofFound

Wear pants. Pax get upset if you drive without pants. Most of them.


----------



## Solid 5

reg barclay said:


> Here is my free course for newbie drivers. Unfortunately I have no power to reactivate Uber accounts.
> 
> 1.) Make sure you or your car don't smell, and keep the car reasonably clean.
> 
> 2. Greet pax as they enter your car, thank them and wish them goodbye as they leave, aside from that don't speak unless you get a strong vibe that they want to converse. Do not talk about politics or other controversial issues unless they start and you want to agree with them.
> 
> 3.) Drive them safely to their destination. Always drive in a calm manner and never express anger at other road users (even if you feel it's justified).
> 
> 4.) Don't pick up low rated pax.
> 
> 5.) If you have any real hiccups finding them, do not drive around streets and building looking for them, just cancel, move on and don't accept the next ping if it comes from them. In these instances there's a reasonable chance they'll blame the driver for not knowing where they were, even if it's their fault.
> 
> The last one can be dropped by drivers who a lot of rides and have established good ratings, under the right circumstances. This group could also be more lenient on low ratings within reason, and according to the circumstances.


+1 for even the most veteran of drivers.


----------



## Tysmith95

With a 4.2 rating, you must be blowing stop signs, slamming on the brakes, smell like cigs, and creep people out.


----------



## mbd

too early for deactivation... 
I could see deactivation if couple of female passengers complained, if it is just driving , then not enough samples to deactivate a person. What if you get 60 straight 5 stars, in the next 60 runs???


----------



## woodywho

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> I made sure the car was meticulously clean. I even hung room fresheners in the front and back.


Air fresheners can get you a low rating believe it or not...too much will irritate people like cigarettes. I don't like when women get in my car with that overbearing old lady perfume, especially 1st thing in the morning.


----------



## Mr Jinx

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Just got deactivated for having a 4.28 score rating. And I have only been doing this part time for 10 days. So I guess my short Uber career is soon to be over.
> I had previously thought 4.28 out of 5.00 stars was pretty good. Guess Uber accepts nothing short of perfection. Maybe their perfection policy partially explains the very high turnover numbers of Uber Drivers. Uber says they will reactivate me if I complete a Self Improvement course.


4.28 isn't less then perfection it is simply awful. Anything less then 4.80 is bad.


----------



## vtcomics

I had a 4.43 after my first dozen or so trips. All thanks to a drunken pax who tried to smoke in my car. I stayed polite and good natured all the way. Still she burned me with a 1. I had to hustle for the next 4 weeks and got it back up to a 4.91. Ridiculous a situation like this compromises our job. Frankly I think it's grounds for legal action, and not just against the pax.



Mr Jinx said:


> 4.28 isn't less then perfection it is simply awful. Anything less then 4.80 is bad.


Think about the logic (or lack thereof) of this rating system. At its basic foundation any thing less than a perfect 5 is grounds for dismissal. Who does that??!!?? So we have to pray for hundreds of 5's just to offset some a**hole who burns us just because they can? Since when is a "4" in any 1-5 rating system grounds for getting fired????? This is a billion $$$ class action lawsuit begging to be brought forth.


----------



## mbd

vtcomics said:


> I had a 4.43 after my first dozen or so trips. All thanks to a drunken pax who tried to smoke in my car. I stayed polite and good natured all the way. Still she burned me with a 1. I had to hustle for the next 4 weeks and got it back up to a 4.91. Ridiculous a situation like this compromises our job. Frankly I think it's grounds for legal action, and not just against the pax.
> 
> Think about the logic (or lack thereof) of this rating system. At its basic foundation any thing less than a perfect 5 is grounds for dismissal. Who does that??!!?? So we have to pray for hundreds of 5's just to offset some a**hole who burns us just because they can? Since when is a "4" in any 1-5 rating system grounds for getting fired????? This is a billion $$$ class action lawsuit begging to be brought forth.


Pax cancel when they look at the ratings, so why can't a driver go after U and the passenger for loss of $$$ due to faulty rating systems.


----------



## Immortal

4.28 is very low. I personally would cancel as a PAX if I saw that rating. Not sure what’s causing it, but it ain’t some minor thing. Anyway, you aren’t missing much. Good luck.


----------



## Rakos

Bet he took lots of low rated pax...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Dave Bust

it is 1 of 3 things....

you can't drive
you are a pig
**************

or any combination


----------



## Jerryk2

My score went up when I started wearing pants. Try it.


----------



## Coachman

Mr Jinx said:


> 4.28 isn't less then perfection it is simply awful. Anything less then 4.80 is bad.


I had a steady 4.75 for two years and couldn't for the life of me figure out what I was doing wrong. A year ago I bought a new car (2014 model) and just like that my rating shot up to over a 4.90. I'm at a 4.93 today.


----------



## Rakos

Jerryk2 said:


> My score went up when I started wearing pants. Try it.


You should have seen...

What happened to mine...

When I started wearing a skirt...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Coachman

Rakos said:


> You should have seen...
> 
> What happened to mine...
> 
> When I started wearing a skirt...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 268607


Ooooh... baby!!


----------



## TomH

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You think that is a low rating?
> I have had 42 total rides. I talk to the people. Maybe that is the reason. Maybe I should hand them each a card saying "I AM A MUTE BECAUSE OF A BIRTH DEFECT. PLEASE RATE ME FIVE STARS" ...


I am 63 and most passengers do not want to talk. So keep quiet unless they talk to you.


----------



## NOXDriver

kc ub'ing! said:


> Growing up I heard from many teachers, "you've got to really try to get an F in my class."
> I think the same is true with Uber and 4.6-.
> 
> The lowest my rating ever got was 4.79 during my first couple months. 4.90+ ever since. I provide zero amenities. I'm just friendly and helpful when the need arises.
> 
> I think it boils down to personality. If your pax are comfortable with you as a complete stranger, they'll rate positively. The easiest way to make them comfortable is light, meaningless chit chat. Or better still just be a good listener.


I got a 1 star during my first 20 trips. I called a woman telling her that the road construction was going to delay my arrival. She shouted and insisted that there was no construction at her house and that I was lying. Being new I didn't know to cancel her ass and save the headache.

I was at 4.72 for that ONE rating.. IIRC now I am a little over 4.8.

So yeah, a few 1 stars early on can screw up the average (and averages are crappy metrics to begin with)


----------



## Slim Pete

SuzeCB said:


> ... I mean, what's he doing? Slapping pax?


He's probably farting in the car, with the child lock on, so they can't even roll the windows down.


----------



## Immoralized

OP gone silent for the past couple of days. From his profile pic though, the easiest assumption is that he has strong political views that upset his rider that does not agree with him. In which case the rider will smile and act nice in the car but as soon as they get out they'll be rating 1-4 stars for less than enjoyable ride.

Starting out Uber gives you a honeymoon period for at least a month where they are not too concerned about ratings unless it sky diving down towards 1 star. Another thing I've noticed is that the OP himself may not be rating the rider 5 stars. If that was the case the retaliatory bad rating from the rider is going to be swift.

During the first five hundred trips I've never been lowered than 4.6. Did the highest risk hours as well. When you are riding around the 4.6 mark the slow climb back up to 4.7 and 4.8 takes a month or two. At 4.6 ratings you should be opening/closing doors for the rider. "Gets a lot of 5 stars." After ur ratings go up stop doing it  Even when some riders would always rate 4 stars will rate 5.


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

Danny3xd said:


> It used to be that if you got down to 4.6, you would start getting emails and texts as warnings about being "in danger of deactivation"
> 
> If you did, did they mention anything besides ratings? Kind of a funky system. Something you might be considering unimportant might be getting you hit hard.
> 
> Preaching or religious stuff can be a biggie. Or politics.
> 
> Honestly, that's the quickest deactivation I have personally heard of.


- Nope. There was no warning before deactivation. I ran a business for 20 years. And as such I would have considered a 4 out of 5 star rating excellent I know customer service can be very difficult. Some customers are just pricks. And with anonymity can be even worse.



Zap said:


> Yes, 4.7 is the danger threshold. If you like the gig, and have a speech impediment as you say, hit up a greenlight hub & appeal. You too have protections under the ADA. If you get reactivated, there's a setting in the app to let riders know you're hard of hearing. I know, it doesn't fit your situation but when pax see the "hard of hearing or deaf" on their screen, your speech impediment will be assumed related to hearing loss.
> 
> Not familiar with the SI course.
> 
> What ever you do, best of luck your way.


- No, the Mute thing was a joke.


----------



## Immoralized

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> - Nope. There was no warning before deactivation. I ran a business for 20 years. And as such I would have considered a 4 out of 5 star rating excellent I know customer service can be very difficult. Some customers are just pricks. And with anonymity can be even worse.
> 
> - No, the Mute thing was a joke.


They maybe pricks but this is hospitality and the riders always right to an extent as they hold the gun at ur head and all you got to do is give them bullets to shoot you.

In which case you got to go to Uber retraining course and pretty much take on board what the guy/girl says and I think they'll reset ur ratings since you don't have a good chance of recovering from 4.28.

Just saying hospitality is about making the rider feel safe and comfortable to ride with you and if they don't feel safe and comfortable... They are going to rate very lowly. Been an uber driver is about more giving then taking until you realize that it just going to be a waste of money attending that course.


----------



## Slim Pete

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> - Nope. There was no warning before deactivation. I ran a business for 20 years. And as such I would have considered a 4 out of 5 star rating excellent I know customer service can be very difficult. Some customers are just pricks. And with anonymity can be even worse.
> 
> - No, the Mute thing was a joke.


Some advice to the OP. You have this Donald Trump mugshot with all that BS about sexual assault on it. Let me tell you something. We've had him for almost 2 years and he has done tax reform, and the economy is booming like never before - plus he has negotiated on trade tariffs, and is keeping the useless illegals out.


----------



## Danny3xd

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> - Nope. There was no warning before deactivation. I ran a business for 20 years. And as such I would have considered a 4 out of 5 star rating excellent I know customer service can be very difficult. Some customers are just pricks. And with anonymity can be even worse.


I agree. Crazy but it's multiple choice, pass/fail. The originator, Richy Rich Brat IIIthe3rd thinking. Most called him Travis. But thats it bud. Five is pass, 4 is fail and below is just that. I dunno. Brave new world. with little to no thought.


----------



## Immoralized

Danny3xd said:


> I agree. Crazy but it's multiple choice, pass/fail. The originator, Richy Rich Brat IIIthe3rd thinking. Most called him Travis. But thats it bud. Five is pass, 4 is fail and below is just that. I dunno. Brave new world. with little to no thought.


Then again millions of Uber drivers worldwide can maintain their ratings above 4.5


----------



## Danny3xd

Slim Pete said:


> Some advice to the OP. You have this Donald Trump mugshot with all that BS about sexual assault on it. Let me tell you something. We've had him for almost 2 years and he has done tax reform, and the economy is booming like never before - plus he has negotiated on trade tariffs, and is keeping the useless illegals out.


Could ya just stop with the political stuff. How many times was it advised in this thread? Seriously. Just a request.


----------



## Immoralized

Danny3xd said:


> Could ya just stop with the political stuff. How many times was it advised in this thread? Seriously. Just a request.


That could of gone into OP PM as it was off topic 
Driver forum not a political forum.


----------



## Danny3xd

Immoralized said:


> Then again millions of Uber drivers worldwide can maintain their ratings above 4.5


True. Always thought that was kinda cool. Passengers who take the time, take the time to be nice.


----------



## Immoralized

Danny3xd said:


> True. Always thought that was kinda cool. Passengers who take the time, take the time to be nice.


ratings about providing somewhat consistency of service. Getting pick up and dropped off without been annoyed by the driver. I'll say that a five star trip for me if I was a rider  It really doesn't take a lot to make a rider happy.

Most riders just want to be left alone on their phones.


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

Slim Pete said:


> Some advice to the OP. You have this Donald Trump mugshot with all that BS about sexual assault on it. Let me tell you something. We've had him for almost 2 years and he has done tax reform, and the economy is booming like never before - plus he has negotiated on trade tariffs, and is keeping the useless illegals out.


Trump passed a Tax cut bill that only benefit corporations and taxpayer's who make over $250,000 per year. And to finance that tax cut the government has to borrow over 1 Trillion dollars more from the Chinese. I guess you must make over $250K per year driving for Uber. heh



Immoralized said:


> They maybe pricks but this is hospitality and the riders always right to an extent as they hold the gun at ur head and all you got to do is give them bullets to shoot you.
> 
> In which case you got to go to Uber retraining course and pretty much take on board what the guy/girl says and I think they'll reset ur ratings since you don't have a good chance of recovering from 4.28.
> 
> Just saying hospitality is about making the rider feel safe and comfortable to ride with you and if they don't feel safe and comfortable... They are going to rate very lowly. Been an uber driver is about more giving then taking until you realize that it just going to be a waste of money attending that course.


- Yea you are right. Uber just wants me to take the course. I like people and I even enjoy the drunks. But I now think the less you say to the riders the better. I think maybe it is easy for them to misinterpret something you say, especially if the rider has had 10 beers.



Danny3xd said:


> Could ya just stop with the political stuff. How many times was it advised in this thread? Seriously. Just a request.





Danny3xd said:


> Could ya just stop with the political stuff. How many times was it advised in this thread? Seriously. Just a request.


- Slim must be a sensitive soul. And he does not know I'm a Republican. But I can see what The Donald is doing to the moral fiber of the country. I will change my Avatar so he doesn't have a stroke.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Just got deactivated for having a 4.28 score rating. And I have only been doing this part time for 10 days. So I guess my short Uber career is soon to be over.
> I had previously thought 4.28 out of 5.00 stars was pretty good. Guess Uber accepts nothing short of perfection. Maybe their perfection policy partially explains the very high turnover numbers of Uber Drivers. Uber says they will reactivate me if I complete a Self Improvement course.


Really? OMG
I just can't believe it
Lol


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> Really? OMG
> I just can't believe it
> Lol





TomH said:


> I am 63 and most passengers do not want to talk. So keep quiet unless they talk to you.


Good advice methinks!


----------



## JimKE

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> - Nope. There was no warning before deactivation. I ran a business for 20 years. And as such I would have considered a 4 out of 5 star rating excellent I know customer service can be very difficult. Some customers are just pricks. And with anonymity can be even worse.


In just skimming this thread, it became obvious to me very quickly that absolutely NONE of this was YOUR fault...

Good luck in whatever you do next.


----------



## Danny3xd

What did you decide, CKid? Gonna take the course? Just curious.


----------



## reg barclay

JimKE said:


> In just skimming this thread, it became obvious to me very quickly that absolutely NONE of this was YOUR fault...
> 
> Good luck in whatever you do next.


Having a low rating is not necessarily a drivers fault. However, it does mean there is something about them or what they're doing, that is causing them to get lower ratings than others. Again, this might not be their fault, in the sense that they might not be a bad person or bad driver. However, if they want to continue driving for Uber, they need to identify, and if possible change whatever it is.


----------



## SuzeCB

reg barclay said:


> Having a low rating is not necessarily a drivers fault. However, it does mean there is something about them or what they're doing, that is causing them to get lower ratings than others. Again, this might not be their fault, in the sense that they might not be a bad person or bad driver. However, if they want to continue driving for Uber, they need to identify, and if possible change whatever it is.


Exactly. It could be he's fishing at a college or bar frequented by college students and that age group. Could be fishing at supermarkets, but not loading/unloading/carrying bags. Sure, you'll get the rides, but it's a lot of work and time for little to negative income, and they're likely to downrate if an egg is broken, even if THEY broke it.

Any number of reasons...

That being said, my rating was never that low. Not when I started, not ever. So what gives?


----------



## JimKE

reg barclay said:


> Having a low rating is not necessarily a drivers fault. However, it does mean there is something about them or what they're doing, that is causing them to get lower ratings than others. Again, this might not be their fault, in the sense that they might not be a bad person or bad driver. However, if they want to continue driving for Uber, they need to identify, and if possible change whatever it is.


Agree...to a point. But 4.28???

I think I dropped to 4.90 once for a week or so...but 4.28? I've never heard of a rating below 4.5 before.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> I made sure the car was meticulously clean. I even hung room fresheners in the front and back.
> 
> I am 64. So I am not adorably young and cute anymore. That can't help.


I am in my late 50s and retired.

Have a 4.98 after 8000+ trips.

Looks has nothing to do with looks!


----------



## burgerflipper

plenty of ppl, including myself, raised their ratings up from a low start. in fact, in my market, there is an offical policy not to deactivate until after the first 50 rides. i had a 4.4 for a while at the beginning up till maybe 100 rides. i suggest you check the "ratings" section of the forum. i also suggest putting a sign in the back seat saying "Drivers with a rating of below 4.6 can be fired. How can I improve?" or something like that. that strategy boosted my ratings by about .15.


----------



## Danny3xd

Was wondering about that. Most of us had a dip in the beginning?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Many riders think that 3 stars means average...4 stars above average and 4 stars is outstanding.


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

merryon2nd said:


> Do yourself the favor and do NOT put out the money for the SI course. Let it go. They did you the favor. You don't want to come back and have to learn the real reason behind the high turnovers.
> BTW... WTF did you do to manage a 4.28 rating?!


Yea I'm not gonna pay them for a course. It's Uber's rating system thats f**ked up.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> I am in my late 50s and retired.
> 
> Have a 4.98 after 8000+ trips.
> 
> Looks has nothing to do with looks!


I think probably it is because I talked to them as I would any stranger, just being friendly. That was a mistake. It is easy for somebody to misinterpret what you say, especially if they are drunk or drugged up.



burgerflipper said:


> plenty of ppl, including myself, raised their ratings up from a low start. in fact, in my market, there is an offical policy not to deactivate until after the first 50 rides. i had a 4.4 for a while at the beginning up till maybe 100 rides. i suggest you check the "ratings" section of the forum. i also suggest putting a sign in the back seat saying "Drivers with a rating of below 4.6 can be fired. How can I improve?" or something like that. that strategy boosted my ratings by about .15.


You made a sign like that and hung it on the back seat? I think that's a great idea!


----------



## Cary Grant

I've tickled 4.6 twice.

Never received any warnings from Uber, though.

Things I did to improve my ratings:

I quit driving late at night (mostly).
I stopped accepting low rated pax (especially low rated VIPs).
If people aren't in my car when the clock reaches 5 minutes, I shuffle them.

If I arrive at their pin, and they call after over 4 minutes to tell they've mispinned by more than a block, I tactically shuffle.

I stopped letting people pour out or slam their beers/wine/booze -- I refuse to accommodate them at all.

I stopped letting people argue/debate about taking 5+ in an UberX -- I just refuse to take any size group once they ask.

If I get a whiff of negativity via text or on the phone, or as they are loading. Smart arses can walk. Sometimes, the app gets funky, signals get crossed, cell towers become clogged like a gorram toilet, and pax get frustrated (especially when drunk and/or in a bad mood). When I get that sense, I shuffle. No fare is worth any abuse.
I still get some 1-star ratings, but I earn them. It's almost always someone that verbally insults me during a trip, often without just cause. Now I pull over immediately, curb kick them, then write them up before taking another trip. Amazing how so many of these 1-star ratings get erased when I paint the picture properly. There are key words that when used in a help ticket will save a driver from having to wait 500 trips for that 1-star to fall off. They often fall off within the day, or by the end of business the next day.

Overall, I've become much more adept at shuffling problem children before they can do any damage.

Today, I fluctuate between 4.88 and 4.93, fairly consistently. When I get more business travelers, my ratings will rise a few basis points, and when I pick up too many of the self-annointed and entitled, my ratings will drop a basis point or two.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Cary Grant said:


> I've tickled 4.6 twice.
> 
> Never received any warnings from Uber, though.
> 
> Things I did to improve my ratings:
> 
> I quit driving late at night (mostly).
> I stopped accepting low rated pax (especially low rated VIPs).
> If people aren't in my car when the clock reaches 5 minutes, I shuffle them.
> 
> If I arrive at their pin, and they call after over 4 minutes to tell they've mispinned by more than a block, I tactically shuffle.
> 
> I stopped letting people pour out or slam their beers/wine/booze -- I refuse to accommodate them at all.
> 
> I stopped letting people argue/debate about taking 5+ in an UberX -- I just refuse to take any size group once they ask.
> 
> If I get a whiff of negativity via text or on the phone, or as they are loading. Smart arses can walk. Sometimes, the app gets funky, signals get crossed, cell towers become clogged like a gorram toilet, and pax get frustrated (especially when drunk and/or in a bad mood). When I get that sense, I shuffle. No fare is worth any abuse.
> I still get some 1-star ratings, but I earn them. It's almost always someone that verbally insults me during a trip, often without just cause. Now I pull over immediately, curb kick them, then write them up before taking another trip. Amazing how so many of these 1-star ratings get erased when I paint the picture properly. There are key words that when used in a help ticket will save a driver from having to wait 500 trips for that 1-star to fall off. They often fall off within the day, or by the end of business the next day.
> 
> Overall, I've become much more adept at shuffling problem children before they can do any damage.
> 
> Today, I fluctuate between 4.88 and 4.93, fairly consistently. When I get more business travelers, my ratings will rise a few basis points, and when I pick up too many of the self-annointed and entitled, my ratings will drop a basis point or two.


Sounds like you have a plan that works well for you. It takes talent to figure out what works.


----------



## Christinebitg

404NofFound said:


> Wear pants. Pax get upset if you drive without pants. Most of them.


I've always worn jeans when I'm driving, but I've considered wearing a short skirt.

C


----------



## LyftNewbie10

Lyft is a better gig, in terms of ratings. Lyft support will work with you on unfair and crazy ratings.

I have a 4.95 with Lyft, and I struggle at 4.78 with Uber. I just dropped to 4.77---again---on Uber because of one paxhole last night.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66

Indeed, for all this gig side hustle share scam, we are nothing more than a disposable and replaceable iten
Lol


----------



## RaleighUber

Danny3xd said:


> Honestly, that's the quickest deactivation I have personally heard of.


Yeah...42 rides seems really fast, and 4.28 seems really low. Something not right.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66

RaleighUber said:


> Yeah...42 rides seems really fast, and 4.28 seems really low. Something not right.


Disgusting, cheap, shameless, entitled riders want vip treatment with such ridiculous cheap fares
Lol


----------



## Michael1230nj

4:28. Try Delivery of inanimate objects.

If you do get a second chance try not greeting the customer with “What do you want?” Also try not calling the Client Fatso or Tubby.


----------



## isunormalil

What happens if you don’t get a review? I just started...all 5’s on Lyft...people on Uber don’t bother reviewing me.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Now if you had a 4.20 rating I understand... but a 4.28 I think u need another chance to bump it up. Go to the UberHub and let them know...


----------



## NewJerseyFlyer

Uber's Guber said:


> Your stint with Uber is definitely over. You appear on radar if your rating starts to fall below 4.8. Having is 4.28 is unheard of. I see that your avatar pic is a fake photo of Trump in a jailhouse mugshot; you probably shoot your mouth off about our President way too much, and you offend your passengers when doing so. Best practice is to keep your politics to yourself when driving passengers. You probably shouldn't bother wasting money on the self-improvement course.... it's impossible to change spots on a leopard.


YOUR president. Not mine.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Place a sign in the back “Sorry I cannot Speak, I lost use of my Vocal Chords diving on a Land Mine while Serving my Country! That should get the Ratings Boosted.


----------



## Karl Marx

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Just got deactivated for having a 4.28 score rating. And I have only been doing this part time for 10 days. So I guess my short Uber career is soon to be over.
> I had previously thought 4.28 out of 5.00 stars was pretty good. Guess Uber accepts nothing short of perfection. Maybe their perfection policy partially explains the very high turnover numbers of Uber Drivers. Uber says they will reactivate me if I complete a Self Improvement course.


I suspect your probably a well rounded person of higher IQ than normal. You might want to try medicine of the law.



Michael1230nj said:


> Place a sign in the back "Sorry I cannot Speak, I lost use of my Vocal Chords diving on a Land Mine while Serving my Country! That should get the Ratings Boosted.


Two most impotent attributes to working Uber is you need to be subservient and compliant.


----------



## it_me

Danny3xd said:


> 2hunt, ya ever tell passengers anything below 5* is a fail to uber?
> 
> Most do think 4 is great and five is a fArghandab! And are shocked.
> 
> Hate that uber is changing the world. I like tipping and saving 5*s for exceptional.
> 
> And greedy rich rich boy just knew better.
> 
> Argh!


I feel the same way. I was rating people 4 stars on the reg until a driver told me "anything less than 5 stars puts us out of business." I just didn't know. Of course I started rating 5 stars after that.


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

Pax Collector said:


> No reason why a driver should have such a low rating.
> 
> Do you know your area well? Do you get along with people? Is your car sort of clean? Those seem to be the top Achilles heel for ants.


Car is always clean. I'm friendly and courteous. I think it must be because I talk too much. But if you can get fired for a rating less than 4.60 out of 5 stars, that is a very small margin for error. So that must mean a huge turnover in drivers for Uber. Why Uber does not care about employee turnover is puzzling. Most states are so called "RIGHT TO WORK" states. RIGHT TO WORK is Republican Speak for RIGHT TO SCREW YOUR EMPLOYEES by firing at will.



Karl Marx said:


> I suspect your probably a well rounded person of higher IQ than normal. You might want to try medicine of the law.
> 
> Two most impotent attributes to working Uber is you need to be subservient and compliant.


"Subserviant and Compliant"... That is the same as "Slavish and Assucking" right? LOL


----------



## RoWode12

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Car is always clean. I'm friendly and courteous. I think it must be because I talk too much. But if you can get fired for a rating less than 4.60 out of 5 stars, that is a very small margin for error. So that must mean a huge turnover in drivers for Uber. Why Uber does not care about employee turnover is puzzling. Most states are so called "RIGHT TO WORK" states. RIGHT TO WORK is Republican Speak for RIGHT TO SCREW YOUR EMPLOYEES by firing at will.
> 
> "Subserviant and Compliant"... That is the same as "Slavish and Assucking" right? LOL


Remember, you're not an Uber employee; you're an IC. You also signed a contract stating your IC relationship with Uber can be terminated at any time.


----------



## Karl Marx

RoWode12 said:


> Remember, you're not an Uber employee; you're an IC. You also signed a contract stating your IC relationship with Uber can be terminated at any time.


Don't know why people think they have rights, be they human or employment. Neoliberalism wasn't designed to look after people.


----------



## Warm-n-toasty

Karl Marx said:


> Don't know why people think they have rights, be they human or employment. Neoliberalism wasn't designed to look after people.


What in the world does FUber have to do with neoliberalism??


----------



## Danny3xd

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Car is always clean. I'm friendly and courteous. I think it must be because I talk too much. But if you can get fired for a rating less than 4.60 out of 5 stars, that is a very small margin for error. So that must mean a huge turnover in drivers for Uber. Why Uber does not care about employee turnover is puzzling. Most states are so called "RIGHT TO WORK" states. RIGHT TO WORK is Republican Speak for RIGHT TO SCREW YOUR EMPLOYEES by firing at will.
> 
> "Subserviant and Compliant"... That is the same as "Slavish and Assucking" right? LOL


Turn over is in fact huge. Ever notice their television commercials are for drivers. Not passengers? LoL, except the one suggesting call an uber if the baby is due and about to arrive.

Think average is under a year. Driver, IC retention.


----------



## JimKE

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Car is always clean. I'm friendly and courteous. I think it must be because I talk too much. But if you can get fired for a rating less than 4.60 out of 5 stars, that is a very small margin for error. So that must mean a huge turnover in drivers for Uber. Why Uber does not care about employee turnover is puzzling. Most states are so called "RIGHT TO WORK" states. RIGHT TO WORK is Republican Speak for RIGHT TO SCREW YOUR EMPLOYEES by firing at will.





JimKE said:


> In just skimming this thread, it became obvious to me very quickly that absolutely NONE of this was YOUR fault...
> 
> Good luck in whatever you do next.


----------



## Pax Collector

Danny3xd said:


> except the one suggesting call an uber if the baby is due and about to arrive.


Yeah, because calling an ambulance is so 1990s.


----------



## RaleighUber

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Car is always clean. I'm friendly and courteous. I think it must be because I talk too much. But if you can get fired for a rating less than 4.60 out of 5 stars, that is a very small margin for error. So that must mean a huge turnover in drivers for Uber. Why Uber does not care about employee turnover is puzzling. Most states are so called "RIGHT TO WORK" states. RIGHT TO WORK is Republican Speak for RIGHT TO SCREW YOUR EMPLOYEES by firing at will.
> LOL


RIGHT here is why you have a low rating. You can't explain what you do as a driver without attacking a political party. Your political views are why your riders rate you low.


----------



## Mista T

Some thoughts:

1. Don't ever talk politics or religion. Even if you agree! Just don't.

2. Maybe your driving style is the issue. You mentioned you are 64. Do you religiously drive the speed limit? In a college town, by any chance?

3. Sign up for Lyft. Get PAID to drive the first month (sign on bonuses). Ask someone here, in a PM, to give you a referral code. After 2 months, if you are near 4.28 on Lyft, then the problem is you.


----------



## KaliDriver

I bet Uber's Guber is right. Your TDS probably did you in. There is treatment for it. There is hope! Stop believing all the garbage the MSM tells you, use some critical thinking, and realize Trump is NOTHING like the media claims. He has some issues, but the left is completely bonkers when it comes to him.


----------



## Danny3xd

Mista T said:


> Some thoughts:
> 
> 1. Don't ever talk politics or religion. Even if you agree! Just don't.
> 
> 2. Maybe your driving style is the issue. You mentioned you are 64. Do you religiously drive the speed limit? In a college town, by any chance?
> 
> 3. Sign up for Lyft. Get PAID to drive the first month (sign on bonuses). Ask someone here, in a PM, to give you a referral code. After 2 months, if you are near 4.28 on Lyft, then the problem is you.


This is really good advice


----------



## Coachman

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> But if you can get fired for a rating less than 4.60 out of 5 stars, that is a very small margin for error.


It really isn't a small margin at all. You've got to suck really bad to get a 4.6 or lower. Most drivers quit of their own accord. Very few are deactivated for low ratings.


----------



## vtcomics

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Many riders think that 3 stars means average...4 stars above average and 5 stars (fixed that for ya) is outstanding.


Indeed; the majority of riders from my generation think the exact same. I've had many pax shocked when they ask about ratings and I explain anything less than a 5 will result in the driver being fired. The entire absurdly of this bogus rating system in begging for a class action.


----------



## WingyDriver

Hmmm....I got down to 4.76 when I first started, but a 4,28 I never even approached. From what I see OP, it's probably your topics of discussion. Even IF you agree with a rider's particular religious or political view, soft pedal your way out of it ASAP.


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

Coachman said:


> It really isn't a small margin at all. You've got to suck really bad to get a 4.6 or lower. Most drivers quit of their own accord. Very few are deactivated for low ratings.





Danny3xd said:


> This is really good advice


You do not think 4/10's of a Star is a small margin between passing and getting fired? I am not a mathematician but I'm pretty good at simple elementary level fractions. LOL


----------



## Immoralized

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You do not think 4/10's of a Star is a small margin between passing and getting fired? I am not a mathematician but I'm pretty good at simple elementary level fractions. LOL
> View attachment 269357


Some people are not cut out for hospitality 1 on 1. Getting above 4.5 star is pretty easy... I would say an eight year old could probably pull it off. I usually say hello and bye 99% of my trips and have a 4.8 rating  If I probably talk and make simple polite convo could probably be 4.95 easily.

Riders are easy to please. You say hi.. They sit down and you drive. At the destination you say bye have a good day/night and that will land you 5 stars 9 out of 10 times. They don't want to get lectured about politics or have meaningless conversation with some dumb driver. "even though some drivers are in fact smarter or whatever but the totem pull dictates normally the driver is not even scraping the bottom of the barrel... It more like been outside of the barrel and under it." 

That kind of something you got to accept as a driver and been considered less than dirt. Which is fine. Most are out there to get a bit of $$ not to show off their awesome skills and abilities or life successes. "riders don't really give a $h!t about either." Riders hate drivers harassing them.

Just hurry up and go do the course and ask the nice guy on the course on how to be a five star driver already  follow everyone of his tips and you'll be on track to 4.99 stars in no time at all.


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

WingyDriver said:


> Hmmm....I got down to 4.76 when I first started, but a 4,28 I never even approached. From what I see OP, it's probably your topics of discussion. Even IF you agree with a rider's particular religious or political view, soft pedal your way out of it ASAP.


You might be right. But I never discuss religion, abortion, or anything else controversial. In future I will try to speak as little as possible. I am also going to post a Notice on the back of the front seat explaining that Uber is very demanding on Driver Ratings and a 4 Star rating could result in a driver getting fired. That kind of notice could backfire if the Rider is drunk or high though. One of the drivers with 8000+ riders said it helped his ratings when he stopped driving late at night.



Immoralized said:


> Some people are not cut out for hospitality 1 on 1. Getting above 4.5 star is pretty easy... I would say an eight year old could probably pull it off. I usually say hello and bye 99% of my trips and have a 4.8 rating  If I probably talk and make simple polite convo could probably be 4.95 easily.
> 
> Riders are easy to please. You say hi.. They sit down and you drive. At the destination you say bye have a good day/night and that will land you 5 stars 9 out of 10 times. They don't want to get lectured about politics or have meaningless conversation with some dumb driver. "even though some drivers are in fact smarter or whatever but the totem pull dictates normally the driver is not even scraping the bottom of the barrel... It more like been outside of the barrel and under it."
> 
> That kind of something you got to accept as a driver and been considered less than dirt. Which is fine. Most are out there to get a bit of $$ not to show off their awesome skills and abilities or life successes. "riders don't really give a $h!t about either." Riders hate drivers harassing them.
> 
> Just hurry up and go do the course and ask the nice guy on the course on how to be a five star driver already  follow everyone of his tips and you'll be on track to 4.99 stars in no time at all.


I'd call that good advice. Keep it simple and say as little as possible.


----------



## merryon2nd

100% start avoiding college campuses and late night for a little while. That'll help out enormously by itself.


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You might be right. But I never discuss religion, abortion, or anything else controversial. In future I will try to speak as little as possible. I am also going to post a Notice on the back of the front seat explaining that Uber is very demanding on Driver Ratings and a 4 Star rating could result in a driver getting fired. That kind of notice could backfire if the Rider is drunk or high though. One of the drivers with 8000+ riders said it helped his ratings when he stopped driving late at night.
> 
> I'd call that good advice. Keep it simple and say as little as possible.


Interestingly, right after they deactivated me, Uber sent me a message inviting me to deliver packages for them.
A suspicious (yea ok, Paranoid LOL) Driver might think they fire some Uber drivers to get Drivers willing to do Grunt work delivering their packages. LOL



vtcomics said:


> Indeed; the majority of riders from my generation think the exact same. I've had many pax shocked when they ask about ratings and I explain anything less than a 5 will result in the driver being fired. The entire absurdly of this bogus rating system in begging for a class action.


The drivers will not be treated like human beings until they form a Union, which someday they will be forced to do. You can beat a dog only so long... then the dog sinks his full set of teeth in your ass.


----------



## Danny3xd

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You do not think 4/10's of a Star is a small margin between passing and getting fired? I am not a mathematician but I'm pretty good at simple elementary level fractions. LOL
> View attachment 269357


Honestly, what I think is not important. In fact, I couldn't agree with you more.

I just play in their sand box and don't have the option to negotiate it. Or I would.


----------



## Ubernomics

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Just got deactivated for having a 4.28 score rating. And I have only been doing this part time for 10 days. So I guess my short Uber career is soon to be over.
> I had previously thought 4.28 out of 5.00 stars was pretty good. Guess Uber accepts nothing short of perfection. Maybe their perfection policy partially explains the very high turnover numbers of Uber Drivers. Uber says they will reactivate me if I complete a Self Improvement course.


Lol WOW maybe you should reconsider driving on the road period. You know you were transporting people right!?



The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You think that is a low rating?
> I have had 42 total rides. I talk to the people. Maybe that is the reason. Maybe I should hand them each a card saying "I AM A MUTE BECAUSE OF A BIRTH DEFECT. PLEASE RATE ME FIVE STARS" ...


What the he'll do you say!?


----------



## Oscar Levant

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Just got deactivated for having a 4.28 score rating. And I have only been doing this part time for 10 days. So I guess my short Uber career is soon to be over.
> I had previously thought 4.28 out of 5.00 stars was pretty good. Guess Uber accepts nothing short of perfection. Maybe their perfection policy partially explains the very high turnover numbers of Uber Drivers. Uber says they will reactivate me if I complete a Self Improvement course.


I thought they wouldn't deactivate anyone until 500 trips is achieved so you have a chance to get a true average.

That being said, in my first few days my lowest was 4.63 My lyft rating is 4.9, for Uber its' 4.8, I would do the course, if you still want to work for Uber. I"ve done almost 7k trips. I've gotten some warnings in the past, but it was a long time ago.

The turnover is due to the sudden realization that the money earned is really slow cannibalization of the auto via the equity to cash model, but the darn thing is, you have to work all day to do it, so, not a good trade, I'm afraid. Some say they are making killer dough, but it's beyond me how they do it ( well, I'm only working 8 hour shifts, tops, often 6 or 7, so I suppose if I treated it like a regular cab job, I'd be doing a lot better if I put in 10 hours, like I used to, way back when in the taxi days ).

I'm trying to get out of it, I've been doing this way too long. 4.5 years.



The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You think that is a low rating?
> I have had 42 total rides. I talk to the people. Maybe that is the reason. Maybe I should hand them each a card saying "I AM A MUTE BECAUSE OF A BIRTH DEFECT. PLEASE RATE ME FIVE STARS" ...


I wouldn't, but...

That_ is _the reason, if you talk beyond welcome. I used to insert myself into conversations a lot, and I stopped, and my ratings went up. That was the only thing, really, that I don't do now that I used to do. However, if someone talks to me directly, I will carry a conversation if I sense they want to. Some do, of course. But a lot of people do not.

That being said, when people enter my vehicle, I always say hi, they ask how's it goin' that sort of thing, chit chat, but when I sense they want to be quiet, work their phone, etc., I bow out.


----------



## Uber's Guber

NewJerseyFlyer said:


> YOUR president. Not mine.


Oh? Are you an illegal immigrant in this country?


----------



## Coachman

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You do not think 4/10's of a Star is a small margin between passing and getting fired? I am not a mathematician but I'm pretty good at simple elementary level fractions. LOL
> View attachment 269357


Forget the numbers... that's not important. To get deactivated you have to get a lot more shitty ratings than everybody else gets. There's nothing "razor slim" about that.


----------



## Humphrey

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> - I ran a business for 20 years.


And now things are so bad that you had to sink to this ? ( Driving Uber ). What pathetic lives we live.

Good luck my friend. Things will get better.


----------



## John Origami

I ended up at 4.34 for a hot minute in my first 25 trips maybe. My first pool trip (and shortly thereafter my last) did not go well and the app screwed me over a bit and I ended up with 2 1* in like 20 rides or something. I think I got a nastygram but back then the uber policy was under 50 or so rides theyd give you some leniency. And 20 5* rides later I was back in the high 4s and good to go. 

Not to be a d*ck but if you ended up with a 4.28 you are either doing something wrong or driving in a real bad area. I do nothing for my pax besides what the above have mentioned (hello when they get in, goodbye when they get out) and I have a 4.94 now with plenty of rides given. Conversation is not inherently bad. It is more of the ability to tell whether a pax wants to chat. Usually I just let them initiate the conversation and then roll with it from there. If they are quiet for 5 min, I turn my music back up a couple clicks and roll on. 

Echoing everyone else, driving goals in order of importance:
1. drive safe. pax wants to get there alive
2. dont let uber cheat you, make your money, dont pick of snobby/late/a**Hole pax. 
3. be nice to pax, courteous at the least, helpful if they are nice back (recommendations, maybe a better dropoff location if you know it (this helps at airports (i.e. i know where tsa precheck is, where the shorter sec lines usually are etc), etc)
4. see #2, dont let uber steal your money. Take the longer route, it doesnt cost the pax more. 
5. Have a little fun. youll get to meet cool people, maybe go somewhere you wouldnt normally go and find some cool spots in town etc. 

Good luck, hope uber lets you back on for another shot but if not, hit up lyft and give that a shot.


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

merryon2nd said:


> 100% start avoiding college campuses and late night for a little while. That'll help out enormously by itself.


Sage advice!


Ubernomics said:


> Lol WOW maybe you should reconsider driving on the road period. You know you were transporting people right!?
> 
> What the he'll do you say!?


Yep Ubernomics, you got a razor like wit there... but your Avatar makes up for it kudos!

What did I say to cause the trouble? Lets see...
Maybe it was the conversation comparing the pubic hair length of women today verses back in 1972.
Or, lets see... hmmm... maybe it was openly lamenting that our President is a humiliating embarrassment and Soviet mole.
Or... perhaps... expressing concern that new Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh likes beer more than abortion.
And... hmmm... maybe it was a mistake to ask the color of that woman's panties... Ya think?


----------



## flyntflossy10

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> maybe it was a mistake to ask the color of that woman's panties


the more you drive, the more you begin to assume there are no panties


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

flyntflossy10 said:


> the more you drive, the more you begin to assume there are no panties


You mean YOU HOPE there are no panties! heh Lets start a new thread; "Drivers flashed by pantyless passengers, tell your stories!"


----------



## Z129

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You mean YOU HOPE there are no panties! heh Lets start a new thread; "Drivers flashed by pantyless passengers, tell your stories!"


I learned very early on to not turn around to greet women as they slide cross the rear seat getting in the vehicle. When I got flashed I realized why other ladies gave me eye-daggers when greeting them in my normal fashion.


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

Oscar Levant said:


> I thought they wouldn't deactivate anyone until 500 trips is achieved so you have a chance to get a true average.
> 
> That being said, in my first few days my lowest was 4.63 My lyft rating is 4.9, for Uber its' 4.8, I would do the course, if you still want to work for Uber. I"ve done almost 7k trips. I've gotten some warnings in the past, but it was a long time ago.
> 
> The turnover is due to the sudden realization that the money earned is really slow cannibalization of the auto via the equity to cash model, but the darn thing is, you have to work all day to do it, so, not a good trade, I'm afraid. Some say they are making killer dough, but it's beyond me how they do it ( well, I'm only working 8 hour shifts, tops, often 6 or 7, so I suppose if I treated it like a regular cab job, I'd be doing a lot better if I put in 10 hours, like I used to, way back when in the taxi days ).
> 
> I'm trying to get out of it, I've been doing this way too long. 4.5 years.
> 
> I wouldn't, but...
> 
> That_ is _the reason, if you talk beyond welcome. I used to insert myself into conversations a lot, and I stopped, and my ratings went up. That was the only thing, really, that I don't do now that I used to do. However, if someone talks to me directly, I will carry a conversation if I sense they want to. Some do, of course. But a lot of people do not.
> 
> That being said, when people enter my vehicle, I always say hi, they ask how's it goin' that sort of thing, chit chat, but when I sense they want to be quiet, work their phone, etc., I bow out.


You have worked for Uber 4.5 years? That has to be a record...
So you have no particular strategy? Do you accept every trip Uber pings you with?
You are right, that is a lot of wear and tear on a car for little pay since they do not pay you for the mileage driving to pick somebody up.
That would make you think its a good strategy to avoid accepting trips with a long travel time to pick up somebody.



Z129 said:


> I learned very early on to not turn around to greet women as they slide cross the rear seat getting in the vehicle. When I got flashed I realized why other ladies gave me eye-daggers when greeting them in my normal fashion.


I'm jealous of your luck with women passengers...
I have only been a driver for a very short time. But I have been flashed several times in my life. Some women just like to do that.
Bless every one of em!


----------



## Panjnyguy

5.00 for 3 month now- i did kick 5 out of my car. 4.28 u should find another job- yes my car Lexus ,,hhhh


----------



## RoWode12

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You have worked for Uber 4.5 years? That has to be a record...
> So you have no particular strategy? Do you accept every trip Uber pings you with?
> You are right, that is a lot of wear and tear on a car for little pay since they do not pay you for the mileage driving to pick somebody up.
> That would make you think its a good strategy to avoid accepting trips with a long travel time to pick up somebody.
> 
> I'm jealous of your luck with women passengers...
> I have only been a driver for a very short time. But I have been flashed several times in my life. Some women just like to do that.
> Bless every one of em!


Anyone who has done this for more than a few weeks/months would never accept every ping.


----------



## Diamondraider

RoWode12 said:


> He did 42 rides in 10 days...but I was thinking the same. IME, only 40%-at most -rate at all.
> 
> It sounds unbelievable.


If all were rated then:

It would only take seven 1- stars and one 3- star to get him a 4.28 rating, aka a bad day.



Panjnyguy said:


> 5.00 for 3 month now- i did kick 5 out of my car. 4.28 u should find another job- yes my car Lexus ,,hhhh


Lexus troll!

Drive a rented Sentra if you want to see YOUR rating. Currently your car covering for you...


----------



## Seven77

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Just got deactivated for having a 4.28 score rating. And I have only been doing this part time for 10 days. So I guess my short Uber career is soon to be over.
> I had previously thought 4.28 out of 5.00 stars was pretty good. Guess Uber accepts nothing short of perfection. Maybe their perfection policy partially explains the very high turnover numbers of Uber Drivers. Uber says they will reactivate me if I complete a Self Improvement course.


NOT deactivating you would reflect poorly on us active drivers that make the effort.
Glad to read uber has at least SOME standards 
by Ditching You.


----------



## SatMan

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> But i did tell passengers how much greater delivering pizza was than uber because of TIPPING !
> 
> I got Record tips for Uber that day 10% !
> 
> Also got 2 " professionalism" remarks.
> 
> Cheap PAX HATE STIRRINGS OF CONSCIOUS !


Gonna have to try that...LOL


----------



## NewJerseyFlyer

Uber's Guber said:


> Oh? Are you an illegal immigrant in this country?


Yes.


----------



## Matthew Thomas

Screwber did youna favor. There is not a lot of money in this gig.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Just got deactivated for having a 4.28 score rating. And I have only been doing this part time for 10 days. So I guess my short Uber career is soon to be over.
> I had previously thought 4.28 out of 5.00 stars was pretty good. Guess Uber accepts nothing short of perfection. Maybe their perfection policy partially explains the very high turnover numbers of Uber Drivers. Uber says they will reactivate me if I complete a Self Improvement course.


There's always McDonalds..less wear and tear on your car...pays better...and you dont need to know anything about customer service or cleanliness to work there


----------



## Justmakingmoney

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> I made sure the car was meticulously clean. I even hung room fresheners in the front and back.
> 
> I am 64. So I am not adorably young and cute anymore. That can't help.


Talking too much vs reading pax cues on convo and 2 air fresheners is 2 2 many.


----------



## WingyDriver

Z129 said:


> I learned very early on to not turn around to greet women as they slide cross the rear seat getting in the vehicle. When I got flashed I realized why other ladies gave me eye-daggers when greeting them in my normal fashion.


To see your bet and "raise" you here, I realized the same thing when I get out to open doors for a female rider. Never, NEVER look down into the car and ask if they're "set", until they are facing forward. More than one awkward experience.


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

Coachman said:


> Forget the numbers... that's not important. To get deactivated you have to get a lot more shitty ratings than everybody else gets. There's nothing "razor slim" about that.


Fine, I've got the worst ratings at Uber ever while you bask in the glow of five star glory and perfection heh. Is Uber giving you more money for that perfection? How about for the wear and tear and gas you burn up driving that Lexus? Or are they paying you as an UberX driver like the rest of us peons?









- Well, its supply and demand... If Uber did not have tons of people out there trying to be drivers Uber would;. Have to pay Driver's more money including a living wage, and perks. Maybe even health insurance.

- And if so the bar would be set much lower regarding ratings, and there would be steps and a process to terminate an employee other than the wimpy move to cancel the driver's access to their software.

Call the Teamsters and tell them you are getting screwed and need their help.











Ron Jeremy Sez said:


> There's always McDonalds..less wear and tear on your car...pays better...and you dont need to know anything about customer service or cleanliness to work there


LOL I can't wait to make _your _ burger! LOL I''ll give it extra







"special sauce!" LMAO


----------



## Coachman

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Fine, I've got the worst ratings at Uber ever while you bask in the glow of five star glory and perfection heh. Is Uber giving you more money for that perfection? How about for the wear and tear and gas you burn up driving that Lexus? Or are they paying you as an UberX driver like the rest of us peons?
> View attachment 270100
> 
> 
> - Well, its supply and demand... If Uber did not have tons of people out there trying to be drivers Uber would;. Have to pay Driver's more money including a living wage, and perks. Maybe even health insurance.
> 
> - And if so the bar would be set much lower regarding ratings, and there would be steps and a process to terminate an employee other than the wimpy move to cancel the driver's access to their software.
> 
> Call the Teamsters and tell them you are getting screwed and need their help.
> View attachment 270080
> 
> 
> LOL I can't wait to make _your _ burger! LOL I''ll give it extra
> View attachment 270106
> "special sauce!" LMAO


You did really poorly as an Uber driver. You got deactivated. I'm not sure what you expected to get by posting your story on this board. Sympathy?


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

WingyDriver said:


> To see your bet and "raise" you here, I realized the same thing when I get out to open doors for a female rider. Never, NEVER look down into the car and ask if they're "set", until they are facing forward. More than one awkward experience.


I never thought of that. My wife says she has never had an Uber driver open her door. Your comment makes me wonder if some of your women passengers think you are doing a panty check .


----------



## Solid 5

This thread has gone from the OP posting how he could be deactivated for having a rating of 4.28......which I have to say is by far the worst rating I have ever seen, from both a driver or pax standpoint, but I digress..........to the OP continually berating posters who have either commented against him, or just giving suggestions on what to do going forward. Just my two cents, but my guess is your rating is low because you were a total jerk to the pax. I don't care where you were driving; Cincinnati, Miami, New York, London, or the moon. Your comments and reactions to any and all posts are seemingly all the info we as readers/commentators need to assess the situation and critique as such.


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

Coachman said:


> You did really poorly as an Uber driver. You got deactivated. I'm not sure what you expected to get by posting your story on this board. Sympathy?


No, idle amusement heh.


----------



## Coachman

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> No, idle amusement heh.


Well you're providing plenty of that.


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

Solid 5 said:


> This thread has gone from the OP posting how he could be deactivated for having a rating of 4.28......which I have to say is by far the worst rating I have ever seen, from both a driver or pax standpoint, but I digress..........to the OP continually berating posters who have either commented against him, or just giving suggestions on what to do going forward. Just my two cents, but my guess is your rating is low because you were a total jerk to the pax. I don't care where you were driving; Cincinnati, Miami, New York, London, or the moon. Your comments and reactions to any and all posts are seemingly all the info we as readers/commentators need to assess the situation and critique as such.


That's right, I am a terrible person and deserve everything I get.



WingyDriver said:


> To see your bet and "raise" you here, I realized the same thing when I get out to open doors for a female rider. Never, NEVER look down into the car and ask if they're "set", until they are facing forward. More than one awkward experience.


Wow, do you think all women are thinking that? I'm sure they have all seen the Britney Spears and Ann Hathaway pics on the internet.


----------



## Coachman

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> That's right, I am a terrible person and deserve everything I get.


No, you're not a terrible person. You're one of those people who don't want advice because you see it as criticism. Ideally you would have come to this forum when you were still at a 4.7 or so and asked for help improving your rating.


----------



## Andocrates

Don't forget your boss is an algorithm. It sounds like they pulled the trigger way early on you. That said - you are doing something very wrong. Give a friend a ride and ask them to be honest.

I'm thinking you probably come across as less then friendly. Remember your rider is a complete stranger who has to open a door and get into a strange car. You have to find a way to make them feel welcome and at ease. Smells are a big deal especially with young people. I remember when certain smells were just overpowering. Eventually you will get a rider who smells SO bad you'll have an epiphany.

Turn off the app navigation voice - it's amazing how much that hurts your rating. It makes you look like you don't know what you are doing. It's an art to read the navigation without your rider knowing.

Avoid drunks for now.

But are you sure this is the job for you? I know my background - I produced plays and was very good at it. I always drew crowds and we almost always sold out. I personified professionalism - I was in a trade that demanded that. But driving for UBER was much harder then I knew. I'm in a small market where people rate harshly (big markets are much easier on ratings.) 

My age (63) and Keith Richards looking face (no not really) work against me. Ageism is rampant in our society and you have to be on top of your game every time or you'll spend a lot of time UBERing loved ones from store to store.


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

Solid 5 said:


> This thread has gone from the OP posting how he could be deactivated for having a rating of 4.28......which I have to say is by far the worst rating I have ever seen, from both a driver or pax standpoint, but I digress..........to the OP continually berating posters who have either commented against him, or just giving suggestions on what to do going forward. Just my two cents, but my guess is your rating is low because you were a total jerk to the pax. I don't care where you were driving; Cincinnati, Miami, New York, London, or the moon. Your comments and reactions to any and all posts are seemingly all the info we as readers/commentators need to assess the situation and critique as such.


I'm just reacting to the general mean spiritedness displayed, especially like yours cloaked as it is in pious indignation and feigned interest. It reminds me of how Trump acts when Trump's own Cabinet members call him a "Moron, Idiot, Ignorant, and unfit for high office". He goes off, says it never happened, and blames it on fake news. Lies as truth. Black is white. He seems to have permeated the whole culture. It causes the viewer to start to think you have all taken crazy pills. heh


----------



## Andocrates

If you only have 50 rides a one star does twice the damage as a driver with 100 rides, let alone the 500 rides cycle. 3 grumpy riders could take you down to under the 4.59 deactivation threshold. That's why his rating is so low - he got one stared when he was already close to deactivation.


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid

Andocrates said:


> Don't forget your boss is an algorithm. It sounds like they pulled the trigger way early on you. That said - you are doing something very wrong. Give a friend a ride and ask them to be honest.
> 
> I'm thinking you probably come across as less then friendly. Remember your rider is a complete stranger who has to open a door and get into a strange car. You have to find a way to make them feel welcome and at ease. Smells are a big deal especially with young people. I remember when certain smells were just overpowering. Eventually you will get a rider who smells SO bad you'll have an epiphany.
> 
> Turn off the app navigation voice - it's amazing how much that hurts your rating. It makes you look like you don't know what you are doing. It's an art to read the navigation without your rider knowing.
> 
> Avoid drunks for now.
> 
> But are you sure this is the job for you? I know my background - I produced plays and was very good at it. I always drew crowds and we almost always sold out. I personified professionalism - I was in a trade that demanded that. But driving for UBER was much harder then I knew. I'm in a small market where people rate harshly (big markets are much easier on ratings.)
> 
> My age (63) and Keith Richards looking face (no not really) work against me. Ageism is rampant in our society and you have to be on top of your game every time or you'll spend a lot of time UBERing loved ones from store to store.


Yours are GREAT and frank observations. There is no Human element in Uber. The only Humans I have actually spoken to sound like they live in Bombay and just finished Intro English last week. Their accents were so thick they could not make the scripts they were reading from understood. I had to keep having them repeat their statements until what they were saying even vaguely resembled English.
I think I was way too friendly and talkative with the riders. A guy with 8,000 trips on here told me to give them a friendly greeting then shut up and drive, unless the rider asks a question or says something to you. And that guy also said to not work late and avoid drunks.


----------



## Andocrates

I don't want to chat, I need to pay attention to the road. And they want you to watch the road more then they want you to talk. Enter XM radio. Once you understand the channels you can better control the mood inside your car. I play Electronic dance music because that's what I like. R&B, BBC world. When I need to quickly get a hold of an awkward situation I put on stand up comedy. They engage almost instantly.


----------



## Christinebitg

I disagree with the thought that the boss is an algorithm.

Yes, Uber is. But the riders are not.

And yes, I'm sure that Uber's people in India are difficult to understand. But step back from that for a minute.


The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Their accents were so thick they could not make the scripts they were reading from understood.


True though it is, I'm hearing frustration just dripping from your comment.

I know that there's an incredible amount of negativism displayed here on this site. It's one of the things I dislike about this place, though overall, I'm happy to be here.

I'm very much reading between the lines here. And I could be wrong. But my sense is that your negativity is also coming across to your riders.

Anyhow, that's my take on the original issue, about why are your ratings so low. It's possible that this is not a good job for you. Not everyone should drive for ridesharing.

As they say, if the foo sh*ts...

Christine


----------



## Andocrates

Christinebitg said:


> I disagree with the thought that the boss is an algorithm.
> 
> Yes, Uber is. But the riders are not.
> 
> And yes, I'm sure that Uber's people in India are difficult to understand. But step back from that for a minute.
> 
> True though it is, I'm hearing frustration just dripping from your comment.
> 
> I know that there's an incredible amount of negativism displayed here on this site. It's one of the things I dislike about this place, though overall, I'm happy to be here.
> 
> I'm very much reading between the lines here. And I could be wrong. But my sense is that your negativity is also coming across to your riders.
> 
> Anyhow, that's my take on the original issue, about why are your ratings so low. It's possible that this is not a good job for you. Not everyone should drive for ridesharing.
> 
> As they say, if the foo sh*ts...
> 
> Christine


What I hear is island mentality. It's his/her job to understand Hindi speakers accents and will take all of an hour.


----------



## Diamondraider

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Trump passed a Tax cut bill that only benefit corporations and taxpayer's who make over $250,000 per year. And to finance that tax cut the government has to borrow over 1 Trillion dollars more from the Chinese. I guess you must make over $250K per year driving for Uber. heh
> 
> - Yea you are right. Uber just wants me to take the course. I like people and I even enjoy the drunks. But I now think the less you say to the riders the better. I think maybe it is easy for them to misinterpret something you say, especially if the rider has had 10 beers.
> 
> - Slim must be a sensitive soul. And he does not know I'm a Republican. But I can see what The Donald is doing to the moral fiber of the country. I will change my Avatar so he doesn't have a stroke.


A


----------



## Coachman

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Trump passed a Tax cut bill that only benefit corporations and taxpayer's who make over $250,000 per year. And to finance that tax cut the government has to borrow over 1 Trillion dollars more from the Chinese. I guess you must make over $250K per year driving for Uber. heh


Wrong on so many levels. You realize revenue increased after the tax cut?

It's true the deficit has soared. But you can't blame it on the tax cuts. It happened because both parties in congress decided to go on a spending spree, increasing spending about five times faster than they increased revenue. Trump wanted a huge military increase. And in exchange, Republicans let the democrats go crazy on welfare increases. Just go google the numbers. It's all very clear what happened.


----------



## sbstar07

You may be over doing it. You are giving rides to strangers so don't make them think you are a creepy person in the process. Hanging air fresheners is prob a bit much, but what else do you have in the car or what are you talking about? lol


----------



## Christinebitg

Coachman said:


> It's true the deficit has soared. But you can't blame it on the tax cuts.


Yes, you sure can.

The Laffer Curve didn't work when Reagan tried it either.

No, revenue did not go up. Not that time, and not this time.

It's right up there with Uber's line: "We're cutting your pay, so you can make more money!" That was baloney too.

Christine


----------



## Julescase

Danny3xd said:


> There's gotta be a "glory hole" joke in there and I got nutton....


Come on, dig deep - I'm waiting for a knee slapper from you!


----------



## Andocrates

Julescase said:


> Come on, dig deep - I'm waiting for a knee slapper from you!


----------



## UberBeemer

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> I made sure the car was meticulously clean. I even hung room fresheners in the front and back.
> 
> I am 64. So I am not adorably young and cute anymore. That can't help.


So, my advice is, if you like this work, then, take the course, take copious notes. Ratings are based on the last 500 rides. It should not be hard to bring up your numbers. Sign up for Lyft too. Its good to have an ace up your sleeve, if you get into this sort of situation. Go to a hub, see if you can play the sympathy card. And, read as much as you can here, without throwing up in your mouth. The complainers and nay-sayers can be a little disheartening, but there is a lot of sound advice regarding being somewhat selective about rides you want to decline. Its not exact science, but you will learn to read the red flags.

You will also learn about preemptively reporting anything that seems like it went far enough sideways that you would be at risk for low ratings. Uber usually sides with whomever complains first.


----------



## Christinebitg

You know, all this stuff about "I'm [fill in the blank] age..."

I turn 66 next month. I can't tell you everything you're doing differently from me. But I started driving in June, have 650+ trips, and my rating is somewhere north of 4.9.

Christine


----------



## dnlbaboof

ive heard alot of riders say if you talk too much they downrate.............


----------



## Christinebitg

dnlbaboof said:


> ive heard alot of riders say if you talk too much they downrate.............


I think it depends on the content. I talk *way* too much, it's just me.

But I'd like to think that some of my positive attitude comes through.

Christine


----------



## Andocrates

Christinebitg said:


> You know, all this stuff about "I'm [fill in the blank] age..."
> 
> I turn 66 next month. I can't tell you everything you're doing differently from me. But I started driving in June, have 650+ trips, and my rating is somewhere north of 4.9.
> 
> Christine


You drive in Houston, no one is rating you. It's small markets and new riders who use the ratings system.


----------



## Christinebitg

Andocrates said:


> You drive in Houston, no one is rating you.


Why do you say that?

I'm not questioning it. (Well, not yet, anyway.) But it's news to me.

Christine


----------



## Coachman

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, you sure can.
> 
> The Laffer Curve didn't work when Reagan tried it either.
> 
> No, revenue did not go up. Not that time, and not this time.
> 
> It's right up there with Uber's line: "We're cutting your pay, so you can make more money!" That was baloney too.
> 
> Christine


Facts don't lie.

*U.S. Tax Revenue by Year *

FY 2019 - $3.422 trillion, estimated.
FY 2018 - $3.34 trillion, estimated.
FY 2017 - $3.32 trillion.
FY 2016 - $3.27 trillion.
FY 2015 - $3.25 trillion.
FY 2014 - $3.02 trillion.

FY 1985 - $734 billion.
FY 1984 - $666 billion.
FY 1983 - $601 billion.
FY 1982 - $618 billion.
FY 1981 - $599 billion.
FY 1980 - $517 billion.
Deficits are ALWAYS caused by too much spending. This year both parties in Congress went on a spending spree.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy

4.28?!?? hmmmm..... fishy. Are u punching the riders in the face at the end of the ride??


----------



## CDP

I wish Donald Trump would have ICE raid the FLL Uber/Lyft lot. The Venezuelans and Cubans have a full on refugee camp run from their vehicles and the rice and beans roach coaches... if they were gone, we'd have surge pricing and a 25 car queue.



Dan2miletripguy said:


> 4.28?!?? hmmmm..... fishy. Are u punching the riders in the face at the end of the ride??


I think he's teabagging them.


----------



## Christinebitg

Coachman said:


> Facts don't lie.
> 
> *U.S. Tax Revenue by Year *
> 
> FY 2019 - $3.422 trillion, estimated.
> FY 2018 - $3.34 trillion, estimated.
> FY 2017 - $3.32 trillion.
> FY 2016 - $3.27 trillion.
> FY 2015 - $3.25 trillion.
> FY 2014 - $3.02 trillion.
> 
> FY 1985 - $734 billion.
> FY 1984 - $666 billion.
> FY 1983 - $601 billion.
> FY 1982 - $618 billion.
> FY 1981 - $599 billion.
> FY 1980 - $517 billion.
> Deficits are ALWAYS caused by too much spending. This year both parties in Congress went on a spending spree.


And the source of that data is??

Remember, there's a compulsive liar in the White House.

Christine


----------



## 911 Guy

To sum it up... 4.28 in 10 days is very special. I'd recommend some reflection and maybe a shower.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

How did you get 4.28? Did you stab the pax at the end of each ride?


----------



## Andocrates

Dan2miletripguy said:


> 4.28?!?? hmmmm..... fishy. Are u punching the riders in the face at the end of the ride??


No he only had 60 rides or some small number. All it takes is 2 - 1 stars. If you can manage to survive to 300 or so rides you're home free.


----------



## DollarFree

Maybe you’re just a crap driver. Quit before u hurt someone.


----------



## Andocrates

DollarFree said:


> Maybe you're just a crap driver. Quit before u hurt someone.


I have considered that. And for sure I have never figured out southerners. However, Little Rock is in Arkansas. It's a high crime low income mean little city and people are easily provoked. One missed street and you are guaranteed 4 stars. I drove in Dallas and Houston and never had a problem.


----------



## BurgerTiime

Uber has different levels of vehicles that match your willingness to pay. You want a high-end car, expect high-end service. Pay poverty wages, customers expect limo service.
It’s crazy to me how Uber has groomed its customers to expect such a high level of service when they provide no training, no high-end vehicle, no fitness, no uniforms. You get what you pay for. You think they can keep this up? If they want 5 star service, that’s what UberBlack is for.


----------



## DollarFree

Andocrates said:


> I have considered that. And for sure I have never figured out southerners. However, Little Rock is in Arkansas. It's a high crime low income mean little city and people are easily provoked. One missed street and you are guaranteed 4 stars. I drove in Dallas and Houston and never had a problem.


I was referring to OP.


----------



## Coachman

Christinebitg said:


> And the source of that data is??
> 
> Remember, there's a compulsive liar in the White House.
> 
> Christine


If you're really interested in the facts of the budget you can easily google it. With the exception of FY18 and FY19 the revenue and spending numbers are all historical and are not open to debate.

Tax cuts have never caused a loss of revenue and they haven't led to our deficits. It's out of control spending that's always been the problem. That was true during the Reagan and Bush tax cuts and it's true this year.

It's as if you brought home a $5,000 raise next year but your spouse went out and bought $15,000 of new clothes and furniture for the house. It's really hard to blame your income for the problem.

Did you notice there was no battle over the spending bill this year? That's because everybody had a green light to spend. Democrats agreed to let Trump and the GOP beef up defense significantly and in return they had carte blanche to expand social programs. Everybody won, except the taxpayer.


----------



## Andocrates

DollarFree said:


> I was referring to OP.


The OP got caught up in the mess in Manila. Driver support is handled by a third party with low paid workers and there are problems. None - as in not one - of the 180 days of change promises are being honored. If you get 1 starred because your rider didn't know it was surging or traffic is backed up you have to eat that. They don't care about 'things out of your control.'

They OP only had 60 rides. I hope he took the course and is back driving but he's gone radio-silent.


----------



## Christinebitg

Coachman said:


> If you're really interested in the facts of the budget you can easily google it.


There are lies, d*mn lies, and statistics.

Next time, put the rest of the data in there, instead of cherry picking. Show the figures during the previous administration.

C


----------



## Andocrates

Would formatting stats convince you? lol There is no place for absolutes on the internet.


----------



## Christinebitg

Andocrates said:


> Would formatting stats convince you? lol There is no place for absolutes on the internet.


Would what?


----------



## Andocrates

I'm sorry, just ignore me. I mumble.


----------



## Christinebitg

Nah, it takes more than that to get me to ignore you.

C


----------



## Scubadoo

Intersting. I did that and got a 1 lol. PAX wrote who give a crap about drivers rating. College kids. I have realized that depending on the area, you are going to get different scores. I had a perfect 5.0 for a long time till a passenger told me that was too good of a score. He have me a 1 just because. Welcome to Baltimore!



Alexxx_Uber said:


> I am democrat myself - but during the ride, I side with the pax side. If they like Trump, I admire Trump. If they dislike Trump, I dislike Trump.


Lol. At least you admit your mistakes


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

sqbadog said:


> Intersting. I did that and got a 1 lol. PAX wrote who give a crap about drivers rating. College kids. I have realized that depending on the area, you are going to get different scores. I had a perfect 5.0 for a long time till a passenger told me that was too good of a score. He have me a 1 just because. Welcome to Baltimore!
> 
> Lol. At least you admit your mistakes


I don't think being pro democrat is a mistake


----------



## Uber's Guber

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I don't think being pro democrat is a mistake


Not a mistake.
More like a mental illness.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

I’d rather prefer be mentally ill than being a Trumpist


----------



## Andocrates

I was a lifelong Republican until Bush, (Reagan giveth and Bush taketh away.) now I'm a Democrat. I liked being a republican, we had solid principles and goals. But so do the Democrats. We need both parties. No country has ever succeeded with a one party system. Mexico was poor for decades because they had one party. When a two party system emerged in the 1990s Mexico got wealth - they are now on parity with S. Korea. And one or two of their states have higher household incomes then Arkansas Mississippi and WV.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy

Since you’re 64, my guess would be that it has to do with your driving. Probably a combination of being a slow driver, slow to react, and thus creating dangerous situations.


----------



## Aerodrifting

Andocrates said:


> I was a lifelong Republican until Bush, (Reagan giveth and Bush taketh away.) now I'm a Democrat. I liked being a republican, we had solid principles and goals. But so do the Democrats. We need both parties. No country has ever succeeded with a one party system. Mexico was poor for decades because they had one party. When a two party system emerged in the 1990s Mexico got wealth - they are now on parity with S. Korea. And one or two of their states have higher household incomes then Arkansas Mississippi and WV.


Whatever you are smoking must be pretty damn good, Can I have some too? Comparing Mexico to South Korea? Are you not seeing the millions of illegal immigrants escaping from that hellhole into US? Do South Koreans do that?


----------



## Andocrates

Aerodrifting said:


> Whatever you are smoking must be pretty damn good, Can I have some too? Comparing Mexico to South Korea? Are you not seeing the millions of illegal immigrants escaping from that hellhole into US? Do South Koreans do that?


Maybe you are talking about people from central and south American. Mexicans do come here to work but they tend to be tradesmen who return after a year. I myself sometimes work in Mexico. As for S. Korean immigrants - are you shitting me? They run every gas station in America.

The *economy of Mexico* is the 15th largest in the world in nominal terms and the 11th largest by purchasing power parity.

The *economy of South Korea* is the 11th largest in the world.


----------



## Christinebitg

Andocrates said:


> I myself sometimes work in Mexico.


I actually have a short consulting gig in Mexico next week.

C


----------



## Aerodrifting

Andocrates said:


> Maybe you are talking about people from central and south American. Mexicans do come here to work but they tend to be tradesmen who return after a year. I myself sometimes work in Mexico. As for S. Korean immigrants - are you shitting me? They run every gas station in America.
> 
> The *economy of Mexico* is the 15th largest in the world in nominal terms and the 11th largest by purchasing power parity.
> 
> The *economy of South Korea* is the 11th largest in the world.


The population of Mexico is also more than twice of the population in South Korea, You need to look at average numbers. And how much of that Mexico economy is from drug business? I live in LA and I don't see Koreans running every gas station, They are mostly Mexicans.


----------



## TeleSki

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You think that is a low rating?
> I have had 42 total rides. I talk to the people. Maybe that is the reason. Maybe I should hand them each a card saying "I AM A MUTE BECAUSE OF A BIRTH DEFECT. PLEASE RATE ME FIVE STARS" ...


Maybe it's what you talk ABOUT. Some people don't want to talk. Some people I talk to the whole ride, some I say hi and bye. I have a 4.96 and I've been between 4.89 and 4.96 about my last 5000 rides. 
Do you drive too fast? Too slow? Drive dangerously?


----------



## crowuber

Andocrates said:


> Maybe you are talking about people from central and south American. Mexicans do come here to work but they tend to be tradesmen who return after a year. I myself sometimes work in Mexico. As for S. Korean immigrants - are you shitting me? They run every gas station in America.
> 
> The *economy of Mexico* is the 15th largest in the world in nominal terms and the 11th largest by purchasing power parity.
> 
> The *economy of South Korea* is the 11th largest in the world.


I've lived in Mexico for five years (2006-2011) I can't help but laugh about everything you've said! Thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## TeleSki

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> You might be right. *But I never discuss religion, abortion, or anything else* controversial. In future I will try to speak as little as possible. I am also going to post a Notice on the back of the front seat explaining that Uber is very demanding on Driver Ratings and a 4 Star rating could result in a driver getting fired. That kind of notice could backfire if the Rider is drunk or high though. One of the drivers with 8000+ riders said it helped his ratings when he stopped driving late at night.
> Do you discuss politics AT ALL? Anything political is controversial. You seem like a big Trump basher. I didn't like Obama, but I didn't talk shit about him while driving when he was in office. If someone is pro-Trump, I'll side with them. If their a left-winger, I'll mostly just stay silent. I have had a couple leftists I was able to have a calm debate with, but most aren't very calm, so I just don't really say anything. Usually, they're just spouting off and not interested in a debate.
> 
> I'd call that good advice. Keep it simple and say as little as possible.





CDP said:


> I wish Donald Trump would have ICE raid the FLL Uber/Lyft lot. The Venezuelans and Cubans have a full on refugee camp run from their vehicles and the rice and beans roach coaches... if they were gone, we'd have surge pricing and a 25 car queue.
> 
> I think he's teabagging them.


LAX,too. It sounds like a UN meeting in the parking lot.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy

If Mexico was doing so well you wouldn’t have tens of millions of illegal Mexicans here doing cheap labor, and another 100 million who would bite your hand off to get into America. It has a big economy because the population is over 130 million and it has natural resources, doesn’t mean the wealth is passed on to the common citizen. Don’t forget they are a corrupt government and the gap between the rich and the poor there. The truth is 90% of them live in poverty. China is the biggest economy in the world but 80% of the people are poor. Same thing with Russia. All these countries have that 1-3% of extremely wealthy people who drive the economy, but the common man is starving.


----------



## TeleSki

AuxCordTherapy said:


> If Mexico was doing so well you wouldn't have tens of millions of illegal Mexicans here doing cheap labor, and another 100 million who would bite your hand off to get into America. It has a big economy because the population is over 130 million and it has natural resources, doesn't mean the wealth is passed on to the common citizen. Don't forget they are a corrupt government and the gap between the rich and the poor there. The truth is 90% of them live in poverty. China is the biggest economy in the world but 80% of the people are poor. Same thing with Russia. All these countries have that 1-3% of extremely wealthy people who drive the economy, but the common man is starving.


Same with California. They like to brag about it being the 5th largest economy in the world, but it also has a high poverty rate. A large economy does not necessarily mean everyone is living well. India has a large economy, and is rife with poverty.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy

TeleSki said:


> Same with California. They like to brag about it being the 5th largest economy in the world, but it also has a high poverty rate. A large economy does not necessarily mean everyone is living well. India has a large economy, and is rife with poverty.


I agree but the difference with California and to a larger extent America is that we have an actual middle class. All the aforementioned countries do not. Hence 80-90% is trying to enter other countries by any means necessary.

I think there's also a huge difference between being poor in the US and being poor in Mexico. You'd still have all the luxuries of a first world country if you are poor here, such as electricity, hot running water, a working toilet, television, cell phone, decent food.

Poor people in India clean sewer drains in the streets for 12 hours a day for $2, or ride rich people around with a wagon attached to their back. It's beyond humiliating and no one living in the USA has to go through that. 60% of the people in India don't even have toilets (that's over 600 million people without toilets) and they crap in the streets, on the beach, or wait hours in line to use extremely dirty toilets provided by the government. It's usually 100-200 people in line waiting to use 3 toilets.


----------



## TeleSki

AuxCordTherapy said:


> I agree but the difference with California and to a larger extent America is that we have an actual middle class. All the aforementioned countries do not. Hence 80-90% is trying to enter other countries by any means necessary.
> 
> I think there's also a huge difference between being poor in the US and being poor in Mexico. You'd still have all the luxuries of a first world country if you are poor here, such as electricity, hot running water, a working toilet television, cell phone, decent food.
> 
> Poor people in India clean sewer drains in the streets for 12 hours a day for $2, or ride rich people around with a wagon attached to their back. It's beyond humiliating and no one living in the USA has to go through that. 60% of the people in India don't even have toilets and they crap in the streets, on the beach, or wait hours in line to use extremely dirty toilets provided by the government. It's usually 100-200 people in line waiting to use 3 toilets.


True. My point I think is the same as yours in that a large economy does not equate to richness for everyone living in that economy.


----------



## Andocrates

crowuber said:


> I've lived in Mexico for five years (2006-2011) I can't help but laugh about everything you've said! Thanks for the entertainment!


I tend not to notice things like used toilet paper in the baño. Maybe my world view has been effected by my childhood growing up on a remote Pacific island. I still got a thing for saggy boobs and beetle nut smiles.


----------



## itsablackmarket

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> Just got deactivated for having a 4.28 score rating. And I have only been doing this part time for 10 days. So I guess my short Uber career is soon to be over.
> I had previously thought 4.28 out of 5.00 stars was pretty good. Guess Uber accepts nothing short of perfection. Maybe their perfection policy partially explains the very high turnover numbers of Uber Drivers. Uber says they will reactivate me if I complete a Self Improvement course.


Don't bother. No one wants to get a ride from someone who thinks so lowly of the President.


----------



## Andocrates

Regarding Mexico. Remember that the point was the progress Mexico has made since the PRI(?) party was broken up. That's enormous and shows how dangerous a one party democracy truly is..

Mexican teens.











itsablackmarket said:


> Don't bother. No one wants to get a ride from someone who thinks so lowly of the President.


I have no problem saying "Trump is my president." It would be counter-productive to oppose the guy in charge of my country.

But President Obama and President Reagan were leaders, they led us and inspired us. I've been in leadership roles as a support (music) pastor. I never ever complained in public. Or take advantage of a church schism to get my way. I didn't react to public criticism. I was just a lowly music minister in a 5000 attendance Assembly of God church. (1/2 of 1 megachurch.)


----------



## Christinebitg

Andocrates said:


> I have no problem saying


When I'm in another country, I usually avoid politics. There's no telling ahead of time what my hosts' political opinions are.

I agree with what I can, and move on with the work at hand.

Pretty much like driving here at home.

Christine


----------



## Andocrates

Christinebitg said:


> When I'm in another country, I usually avoid politics. There's no telling ahead of time what my hosts' political opinions are.
> 
> I agree with what I can, and move on with the work at hand.
> 
> Pretty much like driving here at home.
> 
> Christine


I was living in Japan during the Bush admin. and Iraq invasion. I had to tell people I was Canadian.


----------



## itsablackmarket

Andocrates said:


> Regarding Mexico. Remember that the point was the progress Mexico has made since the PRI(?) party was broken up. That's enormous and shows how dangerous a one party democracy truly is..
> 
> Mexican teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem saying "Trump is my president." It would be counter-productive to oppose the guy in charge of my country.
> 
> But President Obama and President Reagan were leaders, they led us and inspired us. I've been in leadership roles as a support (music) pastor. I never ever complained in public. Or take advantage of a church schism to get my way. I didn't react to public criticism. I was just a lowly music minister in a 5000 attendance Assembly of God church. (1/2 of 1 megachurch.)


It's debatable whether Obama was actually a legitimate president. An intellectually honest person knows his birth certificate was a forgery. Also, I would call him anything but a leader. I would say he pretends to be a leader very well, but actual leading was not found at all. For some people, a pretender is good enough. Personally, I prefer authenticity.


----------



## Andocrates

itsablackmarket said:


> It's debatable whether Obama was actually a legitimate president. An intellectually honest person knows his birth certificate was a forgery. Also, I would call him anything but a leader. I would say he pretends to be a leader very well, but actual leading was not found at all. For some people, a pretender is good enough. Personally, I prefer authenticity.


I'm sure your right.


----------

